# Manchester Care Girls Part 7



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all       

Rachel x


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just bookmarking the page


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I think you absolutely hit the nail on the head Iccle One about how we feel when our forum buddies get BFPs, it is totally different from the real world... I think DH though I was a loony when I started crying when you got your BFP- but I was just so pleased for you   


It is really strange though to think that we could walk past each other in the street and not know each other from adam, even though we've shared our inner most emotions over the last year or so...

Denise hang in there the 5th will come round before you know it. Good luck, lets hope the clexane work as well for you as it did for Iccle One 

Em hope you have a better day today  

I have suddenly started to swell up like a balloon, I had to leave my wedding and engagement rings off today 'cos my fingers are too fat  I'm loving it though- even though I can wait for the baby to arrive I'll miss my bump and the feeling of her moving around when she arrives


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry been AWOL had a very busy day at work yesterday and no time to post. Just want to say...

Iccle ~ *HUGE CONGRATS!!!!* I'M SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU HUN!! Your blood results sound excellent too so could very well be twins!  Can't wait for the 11th now for you to have your scan!

Naimh ~ hope your hanging in there hun, not long to go now.

Denise ~ hope your doing well too hun 

Em ~ sorry you ahd a bad day sweetie, I hope you feel better today.

Sam ~ all well with us. Second antenatal class tomorrow and I'm sooo excited about it. Having our ward tour so should be good.

Princess ~ hope you and bump are well.

Mother Hen ~ Ooh not long now hun! Its flown by!

Who've I missed??!! Memory like a sieve! Ooh flower, my love, couldn't forget you  Hope your ok. Not long till your appt, hope its good news for a lap not an otomy 

All good here. BK is obviously putting weight on and doesn't have much room as feet keeping sticking out my side! I'm also gutted as I found stretch marks last night! Have been so lucky so far but I guess they'll be scars of joy! 

Anyone heard from Hickson?

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

AAAAhhh stretch marks, Kerry- oh no I thought my fat sausage fingers and tree trunk ankles were bad enough   Glad to hear you are OK. Have fun tomorrow. Are the classes interesting?


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello everyone   

first of all congratulations to iccleone on the levels I just can't wait to hear all about your scan I bet you and dh are sooo excited...

Emms - we all totally understand what you are going through, my cousin met a new patrtner was with him 3 months and fell pregnant straight away and was contemplaiting on an abortion, she already has a 5 yr old son and I have been trying all that time with dh...she decided to keep the baby and I found out I was pregnant so there is only 8 weeks between us so hopefully the same will happen with you hun, I have everything crossed for you and dh  

niamh - not long now sweetie.

Samper - just reading back....will u be doing another tx?  I am definately going to do an egg share in the future.  I feel like I have to help someone as I have been blessed.

motherhen - wow good luck for wednesday I havea midwife appointment then so hopefully you will be well under way to meeting your little one...

kerry - don't worry about the strecth marks he will be worth it xxx

denise - hope you are doing well 

well I sorted babies clothes out last night and have for too many 0 -3 month clothes so going to get a few more new born things and writing a list for my hospital bag, time is flying xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Princess- I think this will be my only one. I am now 35 so too old for an egg share but more than anything else I just want to enjoy my baby and not step back on the crazy TTC rollercoaster- having sex to order and spending every other 2ww agnoising over whether this is the month or not- you all know what I mean   I'm just too old now...

I am so very, very lucky to be pregnant and whilst I'd love baby to have a brother or sister I have accepted that, unless I can adopt in the future, she will be an only child. DH has already started talking about our next one and I have begged him to just accept how lucky we are to be having one and not get greedy.

I do definitely plan to investigate adoption though.

Good for you though planning an eggshare  

I'm dragging a friend to TK Maxx on Saturday, apparently they have some great baby clothes there  I have just ordered the cot, one of those nursery chairs with foot stool, a baby sling/carrier and a rocking moses basket stand. Thats all the big things then- the only remaining expensive purchase is a baby monitor.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sam ~ classes are good yes. Last weeks was an hour with MW talking about labour - bit  - then an hour with the physio discussing relaxation, breathing and labour position/posture. 

I feel that same about having another one too, as lovely as it would be we've been so blessed and lucky our first tx working, I wouldn't want to push my luck. I'm never saying never but we will see how this one goes first!

I've got pretty much everything for my labour bag now, just need to wash stuff and get BK's stuff together. Will make sure its done in the next few weeks, got a feeling he won't stay in there until 40 weeks!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info Kerry I'm dreading the labour talk,  but I'm sure it'll be useful to get some tips... I was reading that the baby gets into the best position if you spend at least 10 minutes a day on all fours!!!  

Can't believe how close it is for you less than 7 weeks (if you go to term)!!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi All

I'm going back to care in the morning for another blood test, we gave the a call today and asked for another one - I'm still bleeding and although it is no worse than it was at the weekend it has already lasted about as long my period would normally do. I just want to make sure that my levels are on the way up and not down  

Finger crossed!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Iccle One

Hope everything goes well tomorrow, I am sure it will. Sometimes women just bleed and it doesn't mean anything is wrong  I can understand why you are worried though, I still worry everyday and I'm sure Kerry and Princess are the same- I think we all just need to accept that now we're overcoming the heartache of IF, we'll have the worry of making sure our kids are OK for the rest of our lives  

We're all here for you though as you know- I'll be watching out for your post  It's a real shame that it's too early for a scan just to put your mind at rest

Good luck

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Girls

thanks for being there for me
feeling a bit brighter today, it's only another hurdle for me to jump on the road called IF  

Good Luck for tomorrow Iccle, text me how you get on cos i'm teaching late tomorrow and won't be in till about 9pm till i can get on a puter   

you lot talking about labour, it only seems 2 minutes since your BFP

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

hiya

samper is sooo right iccle one, I worry all the time last weeek I got in such a state as I didn't feel baby move all day so I was going to go to the hospital, next morning I felt him....this may sound silly but after watching last weeks Emmerdale of the cot death story line Im worrying that could happen to me or a still birth...its awfult the things we put our selves through...Im sure you will be fine let us know how you get on xxx

samper - I also feel very blessed hun...we don't know whats round the corner so Im going to cherish every moment xxx

kerry - what makes you think your bubs will be early, I keep thinking mine will be late lol


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks girls

I hope that I am worrying for nothing - and you are right Sam, I thought that all I was waiting for was a BFP - all I am waiting for now is to make sure I get at least on heartbeat    

So glad you are feeling a bit better Em, It's really weird how differently you can feel whilst having treatment isn't it?

Speaking of adoption Sam - I think I'll still consider it too - I'm 35 this birthday and I don't know if I would want to try IVF again within the next 18mths or so (I don't think I'd want to leave it so long to try again, it would probably be different if I had frosties though as they'd be from 35 yr old eggs not 37 plus!).

Do you have any specific plans for your respective Labour / Birth Kerry?
(oh and you Sam and Princess)
Elective C-section? Birthing pool? Drug free? Drugs and plenty of them ?


----------



## JulesHope (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow!!!! Huge Congratulations Iccle!!! Hope everything goes really well tomorrow.

Samper, thannk you for your advice. We've had two SA's done and that's where our problem is. DH count and motility are very low. I feel really stupid now for cancelling HSG. I just thought it was the useless cons putting me in for something I didn't really need. I've had bad balder/kidney pain for past 3 months and the doctors are sending me to urology for investigations. I was worried that the HSG would really hurt because I'm in pain anyway. I arent usually a chicken. Just lately  

I am so confused   
We're booked to have blood tests done (hep B etc), I've had smear and STD swabs done and my hormone bloods. Going for a colposcopy examination at the hospital tommorow because of abnormal cells showing up in my smear. 

Anyway, enough of my moaning. Good luck and lots of love to all.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Princess, I heard about the emmerdale story line on GMTV and just burst into tears, i couldn't bare to think about it  and certainly couldn't watch it! I usually never cry, if fact I'm quite the opposite of a softy but in the last couple of weeks I weep at the slightest things  

You're right about frosties making a big difference Iccle one, I think I would probably feel different if I had some, but it just wasn't to be 

Glad yesterday was better Em, hang in there 

I'm going to try for a natural 'ish' birth i.e. no epidural just gas and air and whatever other drugs I can get. I'm scared about tearing than anything else! I'm going to start massaging with olive oil it may be an old wifes tale but I'll give anything a go 

Jules see if you can re-arrange your HSG you should be able to have it done next month- you need to know if your tubes are clear. It doesn't hurt- it's no worse than an IUI or ET. Good luck at the hospital.

Let us know how you get on today Iccle One Iccle one 

Did you all feel the earthquake? i was petrified


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm loving reading about your plans for your deliveries and new babies.

Although I am older than all the ladies I've been reading about on here (I think anyway), and I have got two "big" boys, you're all helping to make me even more Clucky!

Phones the GP today (again) and now they're telling me that our Hepititis and HIV blood tests might take 4 weeks to come back....thats another 2 weeks yet, which will put back our possible first IVF cycle back another month. Wish we'd just paid and had everything done at CARE. I'm getting so frustrated, I just want to get on with treatment now. 

I'm sooooooooo scared I'm going to be too old for this to work, every month is just another wasted month as far as I can see. Arghhhhhhhh!

Sorry for the minor rant!

Foxy
xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

Got my blood test results from Care - up from 213,000 units on Monday to 500 odd thousand today  
it has more than doubled so despite bleeding I am still pregnant and have at least one emby growing inside me  .
I have had a rough day though, really bad AF type pains (just had a paracetemol) not helped by carrying a 2l bottle of lemonade round Tesco cos I "need" something carbonated to drink  

I think I might do myself a ticker  

Foxy - four weeks is pretty high for HIV etc - I think it took 5 weeksfor all of mine but one of them has to be cultured (I think it was the one for cycstic fibrosis, somethinglike that anyway!), don't worry about the rant - we all do it from time to time

I have progressed from evening sickness to "sudden onset sickness" now been feeling ill on and off all day   and I just get starving all of a sudden there is no peckish build up I just all of a sudden feel faint with hunger  

Right I'm going to have some lemonade and try to sort a ticker out (might have to ask for help in a bit)


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds pretty early for sickness another twin indicator  my brother and sister are twins any my Mum was nearly constantly sick for the 1st 12 weeks. 

My sickness has started again  not every day but about at least once a week-  I also have terrible heartburn nearly all the time- you've got all this to look forward to Iccle One, despite that in the main I love being pregnant and I know you will too.

You must be overjoyed- try not to worry anymore you've got your 1st scan to look forward to soon, it's amazing seeing the heart beat for the first time 

Foxy 4 weeks seems like ages, CARE get the results the same or the next day, so its not to late to ring them up and get them done there.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

just seeing if ticker is showing


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

nope still nothing


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hah! there we go


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Have phoned CARE....they suggested I wait another week for the blood tests to come back, if nothing to ring them and go there for the test.

Feel a bit better. That means we could still be on track for trying sooner rather than later.

Iccle one - you must be so excited. Hope you're feeling better soon and can really enjoy it!

Love
Foxy

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Love the ticker Iccle One! 

Just assembled my cot, just got the glider chair and ottoman to do tomorrow and then the nursery will be finished  I'm excited now


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

iccle one - thats fantastic news...omg I bet you cant wait for your scan and your ticker is lovely the time flies hun so enjoy...

niamh - good luck for tommorrow sweetie got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Evening

I always said I could sleep through an earthquake   and i did  
so did Mick (so much for him always saying he's a light sleeper   light sleeper in his dreams)

hope you are all ok

got in from work at 9pm, had my tea and watched Shameless from E4 last night now i'm ready for bed, all i seem to do is get up, work, sleep, get up, work, sleep 


not long till Easter hols though

GOOD LUCK for tomorrow Niamh & DH     I'll be thinking of you

Iccle ~ great news on the bloods, thanks for the text but couldn't text back cos i was in class (can't break the rules we set our students can i)

right off to bed
night night
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Sam- I knew you wouldn't be able to reply with teaching, it's ok  
Shameless was fantastic wasn't it!!??

Niamh - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

those hormones gone to your head already Iccle, I'm Em not Sam     

Shameless is fantastic
Can't believe we have never seen it before, we have Virgin+ and can watch all the back series on TV on Demand, so we spent most of Christmas watching the 4 previous series and just caught up on week 2 of the new series, now it's strange not watching a couple of episodes a night and having to wait a week for the next one.

night night (again)

SCATTER.........PARTY.................


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, at 7.15 this morning we both couldn't hold out any longer.

I went to the loo and did the sample and left the actual "testing" part to dh. We lay in bed for what felt like 3 years not 3 minutes and he left me to go and see the result.

















                                          
                

We're both absolutely over the moon excited, Im not sure I quite believed the two test sticks!!!!!

I'll be due 4th November.


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

WOW - Huge Congratulations Niamh and C!!    

Logged on early to check.  Had a feeling it would be a bfp!

Enjoy the next 8 months
Love
Denise x


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Im so excited!!!!!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Fantastic news for you both

i'm dead chuffed       

couldn't wait to log on and see your news, lets hope it's catching and i'll be next  

love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow 2 BFP's in a week, what a lucky thread we have going, 2008 must definitely be the year for Mcr CARE girls!! Fantastic news Niamh and Ciaran, well done to both of you are you telling people or keeping it a secret?

Iccle One what about you and DH are you telling people your good news?

Denise, lets hope it's you next week and Em in a few weeks


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Naimh ~ OMG OMG OMG Thats fantastic news hun, I'm so chuffed for you both!

             

Seems like things are going well for the Care girls! Lets hope Em, Flower and Denise have the same luck        

Sam ~ went to antenatal last night, am even more  now! The ward tour was great, but made me realise what I've got to do!! YIKES!!


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Niamh, I bet you are on   I knew 2008 was our year 2 bfps in a week is just fantastic, I hope this luck contiues for emms flower and denise   

Welcome to the pregnancy club...before you know it you will be a fatty!!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Kerry, is the ward OK, do they have any special facilities or is it just standard delivery rooms?? I'm getting scared now- I'd have a CS but want to be in and out of hospital as quick as possible  Fortunately I live about 1/2 mile away so I'll have DH bringing all my meals in if I have to stay for any length of time


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sorry Em - don't know what happened there!!  

Niamh - well done to both you and Ciaran - I nearly cried and I am in work!!!!!! I would have cried if I had been at home   I am soooo pleased for you  

We have only told the people that knew about our treatment (close family) we are waiting for the scan before we tell anyone else just to make sure that the pregnancy is actually viable. I keep nearly blurting it out though   

right gotta go

bye


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulation Niamh!!!!!!!

Foxy
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sam ~ the ward is fine, good facilities and clean. Bit stuck in the 80's but what hosp isn't these days! They have an antenatal ward, labour ward, labour rooms, and postnatal ward. All adequate. There are a few private rooms too which I think we are going to go for (there is a charge but might be worth it) and depends on whether they are free when you go in. Also a labour room with a birth pool/bath which is first come first served. Its very very hot! So cool clothing an absolute must!   My sister lives in Macc so she'll be on standby with my meals I'm hoping!

Iccle ~ scan will soon be here hun.  Have you heard how your recipient did?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info Kerry, I'll happily pay for a private room, hopefully one will be free when I'm there. Not sure I fancy the birth pool though 

I also meant to ask you how your recipient did Iccle one? Do you think you will tell your little one(s) that you did egg shares when they get older? How are you feeling today? Are you getting tired yet?

When are you back to work niamh? has it sunk in yet?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

No I haven't asked about the recip yet, I was thinking of asking when I go for the scan.

I will be telling our child(ren) about egg sharing and their sibling(s), it's a part of how they came to be. I come from a "non-nuclear" family - me and my sister (who has a different father to me) were raised by our elderly great aunt, we always knew about how we came to be with our aunty (who will be 91 this year!!!) so I have grown up not exactly proud of my background but definitely not ashamed and knowing that there is more than one kind of family.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I am absolutely agree with you Iccle One, you should be proud of what you have done giving someone else the pleasure and joy of a child. As you say if you are open and honest all along it's much less likely to cause problems in the future.


----------



## JulesHope (Jan 31, 2008)

OMG!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     I a so happy for you Niamh. How wonderful. 

As silly as it sounds I was telling DH about you (coz you're a fellow cumbrian and I was talking about the sort of travelling we'll have to do if we went with care  )  and I said that for some reason if you got a BFP this time then I would feel really confident about us going with care at manc too. Don't knw why. 

And there you are with your fantastic pee sticks giving you a big fat YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Iccle, great news about your blood results too!!   You must be so excited!! Really happy you have your BFP   (lots of grinning smileys today!) Wonderful news.

Feeling so positive with all this good news! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!  

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle ~ I think its great you'll tell your little one/s about the egg share, they will then understand how wanted they were and how much you helped other people xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Iccle one - I agree with Kerry, when i did an egg share I told myself that I would explain to my child when he/she was old enough to understand, it will be nice to know if it has worked for your recipient do they tell you if they have a boy or a girl after the birth, I don't know as mine got a bfn unfortunately


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening

been sooo busy at work, TFI Friday and i can do nothing.

back in a bit after tea

hope you are all ok
Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi chicks, a very quick one from me, will try and catch up tomorrow. but Niamh - wooo-hoooo    fan bloomin tastic!! huge congrats to you.
will catch up tomorrow, Em hope your ok, read quickly that you had a little wobble but you seem ok now hun xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Flower
hope you are ok, any news on any dates for your op yet?
thinking of you
X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Bah - just lost my post  

The jist?

Hope everyone is ok, no change with me


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning all

WOW still so quiet, hope everyone is ok

Just saved us before we dropped off the bottom of the page  

off to avoid anything to do with Mothers Day (except to give my mum her card and flowers)

see you all later
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

afraid it's goingto be a "me" post

I am still bleeding, I wouldn't really call it spotting either, it is still mainly when I wipe but I have to wear a panty liner all the time (only 1 needed through the day though and a new on at night) it's kinda like the last day of AF pink and light in amount, but it's now the ninth consecutive day and I am so incredibly worried.
Don't know whether to call Care or not  

Oh sod it I'm going to root out their out of hours number


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi ladies.

Sorry for being AWOL..Been really busy on my reflexology course. I have now quite a few ladies who are going through IVF and I treat..and one has got PG nanturally against all odds!..so I am pleased that I have helped her..

We are starting IVF again In april. I have to have a Pre-treatment scan, as George has changed my drugs..I dont things will change as I am on the max dose of Gonal F..Just have to see. I'm doing the long protocol this time.. I'm not sure about this as at 41, I hope that my body will kick start ok at stimms..

   to Iccleone and Niamh.Really pleased for you both..

Sam - love your picture..I wish I was 35 again..instead of 41, and starting the IVF. Time has gone so quickly..

Em - How is the D/R going?

Hi To Foxy..Is this your First IVF. I'm 41 now, and we had our first go at ICSI last year. I know time is running out for us.. 

Flowerpot  - how are you. Hope that the op goes well..

Hi To Princess - Time is really flying by for you..

Hi To Denise, Mother hen., and Kerry

If I have missed anyone..sorry.. I've been trying to catch up on all the threads..

Hickson xx


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Well it looks like its not going to be our turn again.   AF arrived last night in small amounts but is in full flow today.  Absolutely gutted, and feel like our world has ended.  We were starting to feel a little bit more positive as we had got passed day 10 our ususal stumbling block,should have known better.  We are really at a loose end as to what to do next.  We, well,  I can't seem to hang on to our embies to even get the opportunity to test.  All the tests have shown up nothing conclusive.

We will speak to Mr Lowe and depending upon what he says I don't know whether we will have another go.  This was our fourth attempt at a fresh cycle.  Somebody somewhere doesn't seem to like us!
Love to all

Denise


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Denise.

I'm so sorry.. i know how it feels.. i hope that Mr lowe will give you some answers. After our BFN we transferred to George at Notts, as we felt Mr Lowe didnt give us the answers we wanted..and after test s,which Mr Lowe said were'nt nesseccary, it turned out I have Natural Killer Cells, and I am on immune drugs.

Big Hug

Hickson x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Just lost a big long post 

Denise , I am SO sorry, I was so hoping you would get your BFP this time, it just doesn't seem fair after so many goes. take care of yourselves and let us know how you get on with Mr L.

Iccle One have you spoken to CARE, it's so easy to worry at this stage but I'm sure everything will be fine for you. Maybe ask if you have a scan any sooner if they'll actually be able to see anything, if your see a heartbeat or heartbeats it may help to ease your mind. Take care let us know what they say.

Hickson, great to hear from you- hope everything works out for you this time at Notts, when do you start D/R?

How are you Em? How are the drugs going?

Hope everyone else is OK.

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I'm sorry Denise   it's crap when it all goes wrong isn't it. 

I didn't call Care - didn't seem like an emergency. But I will call them in the morning and see what they say.

Nice to hear from you again Hickson, it's been ages!


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Sam

I have to have a pre-treatment scan, so that will be end of this month,then next month on day 21 to D/R..

I'm on LP this time with Gonal F and I'm worried.. At 41 I dont want my system shutting down to much, and it will be hard to kick start again.. but George is the expert.. I have to order the rest of my drugs yet, and go for needle training..ok with the menopur, but not sure about the Gonal F.. Need to get another 3 boxes of that and at £221 per box, Expensive!

When i saw your picture you look so much like a friend of mine called Alison..I had to take a double look!!

Iccleone - thinking about you..Hope your ok..Ring Care if your not sure..

Hickson xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Iccle one- I hope you're ok..... I think I'd be a nervous wreck, hope it goes ok in the morning! 

Got a mum to be card from my mum, which was lovely!!! I'd been dropping enough hints though. (Mind you, obviously not big enough hints for dh to pick up on it seems)

Hope everyone has had a nice day

Im back at work tomorrow after a full 5 weeks off, Im so scared!!! Plus it means less time on ff


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

Denise , have you actually tested or are you just assuming the worst? How are you feeling today? Thinking of you  

Hickson, I bet doing the LP is costing you a fortune isn't it. How well did you respond last time? Like you say George is the expert and I'm sure he wouldn't do LP if he didn't think you would kick start again... stay in touch and let us know how you get on.   

Iccle one, when is your scan booked for? let us know what CARE say... I'm sure you're fine, but I'd also be worrying and it's better to check things out than worry in silence.

Niamh have fun at work, take it easy if your body isn't used to it.

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Monring lovelies,

Denise ~ I'm so so sorry honey, I really thought and hoped you'd be the third  in a row   Huge   hun.  Have you spoken to Care yet?

Hickson ~ Lovely to see you hun. Keeping everything crossed for you for you next round of TX. I hope the change to LP helps and is successful.

Iccle ~ SPeak to Care ASAP Missy, thats an order   I'm sure they'll bring your scan forward. You need to know whats happening  

Sam, Niamh & Princess ~ Hope you lovely bumpettes are doing well.

Em & Flower & Foxy ~ you girls ok?

Mother Hen ~ Any News??

Well all fine here. Am getting uncomfortable now though, and having lots of Braxton Hicks. Seeing my MW today so going discuss drugs   Am hoping to have an epidural, although was considering a wtaer birth but we'll see.  Got a Mum-to-Be card from my lovely sister bless her.  Next year we'll ALL be getting Mothers Day cards - ALL OF US!!

K
xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

I called Care at 7:30 this morning and they said to come in for a test, which I have had done now and just wating on the results  
My scan is booked for next Tuesday and I hope I can still go  

Stupid bloody Clexane made me bleed all over my coat too   

How are you today Denise? I hope you are coping as well as possible, it's never easy I know but I hope it doesn't hurt too much


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One, Surely they can bring your scan forward isn't it usually 2 weeks after OTD? So can't you have it on Friday? Good Luck, try and keep positive  

Kerry, I know what you mean about being uncomfortable- I have awful back ache most of the day and permanent heartburn- I'm really hoping she is going to be early  It's all worth it though. Not had any Braxton Hicks yet.. Tesco's in handforth have got a sale on baby clothes if you get chance to pop in, they've got loads of really cute things


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all

Sorry to hear your awful news denise    I know what you are going through and hope mr L can help, I think he is a lovely man.

motherhen - are you a mummy?

Iccleone - good luck with the scan I can't wait to hear how it goes and Im awaiting your results, Im sure everything will be fine...

Samper kerry, I too am getting back ache and quite uncomfortable, would love him to be early but even if I go over it's no big deal as I have waited this long for him another two weeks is nothing...

Niamh - I too got a mum to be card from my best friend she is sooo thoughtful and my step son got me a card, some choccies and 10 pound from his own money which I thought was lovely he is excited about his brother bless him.

hickson - lovely to hear from you good luck for your forth coming try and brilliant that u helped someone concieve naturally.

Angels - How you doing?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle ~ have you heard anything hun??    

Sam ~ Ooh thanks I will try and pop in this week and have a look.

Princess ~ Aw that was nice of your friend and your stepson bless him.

Am off shortly to MW. Glad to be finishing early, nodded off at lunchtime  

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Just heard from Alison the nurse


I am still pregnant  

I am so relieved! She said that if I am still bleeding mid week to give them a call and they'll bring me in for another test.

I had an inkling though cos I had some cheese and basil tortelloni for lunch that I had to spit out and nearly threw up on my plate over cos it tasted like cow poo   - I used to love it  

Guess I am definitely off dairy then - I already couldn't face milk, I thought I'd be ok with cheese though - I love cheese 


How did the MW go Kerry?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Fantastic news Iccle one, didn't think you would have anything to worry about- but it is perfectly natural to worry especially with it being just a struggle just to get pregnant- did you ask about moving your scan forward?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

The nurse actually brought it up and said that there wouldn't be much point in doing it any earlier as there wouldn't be a heartbeat, next tuesday will be 5 weeks since EC so I think its about as early as they can do it.

Right I'm off for a bath and try to talk dh into getting me some lemonade


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Great news iccle one bet u can't wait for your scan...

samper how r u today, y don't you join the third trimester board sweet heart?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Well good luck for next Tuesday, I'm sure I had my first scan 2 weeks after OTD which was 2 weeks after ET, saying that my brain seem to have shrunk to the size of a peanut so I could be wrong 

Hi Princess I'm fine thanks, how about you? I tried out the 3rd trimester board briefly but felt a bit out of it, will probably give it another go...

How did work go Niamh?

Em, how are you?

Any news on your gynae appointment Flower?

Denise, I've been thinking about you hope you are holding up.

Mother hen we are waiting for news 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

oh do come back samper, I really have a feeling Im going to go over as my baby is lying back to back in the breech position and seems so comfy in there so I think I will be giving birth round about the same time as you....


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Titch is lying across me, so I always have a funny shaped bump with head poking out one side and bum sticking out the other- I was hoping she would have moved by now but she seems to like lying across me best.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle - great news hun - so glad you got a postive on CARE's test  stay positive hun everything is gonna carry on just fine 

Hickson - lovely to see you hun

Denise - i am so so sorry, i know from experience that no words can help, sending you a hug  and here if you need anything

Em - you ok chick?  got my appt for the gynae to discuss op on 25th march so i'll know then what i'm facing

 everyone else, must go, dinner is ready 

xxx


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hiya

Im a CARE girl 

just wanted to say im over the moon been intoday for 2nd stimms scan got 23 follies some are 18 and 22 in size having egg coll next weds bit nervous !

wish me look and same to you all


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sincere good luck to you Wendy, sounds like you have a healthy number of follies  

we may have been in the waiting room together, I was there for a blood test this morning. I think it was about 10am.


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Good Luck Wendy. can't wait to hear your progress


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening girls

just a flying visit as i'm typing up another assignment for my body massage course, only about 4 or 5 left to do  

Iccle ~ great news sweetie   

flower ~ roll on the 25th then you can set your stall out as to what you're gonna do  

Wendy ~ hiya hon, glad you made it over to the Man Care girls, make sure you drink loads of water so you don't get OHSS, good luck for Wednesday  

Denise ~ here if you need us, are you sure it's defo over?  

Hi Princess, Sam, Kerry, Niamh,

D/R going ok, had a few headaches but it's a common side effect, scan on the 15th.

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

iccle one said:


> Sincere good luck to you Wendy, sounds like you have a healthy number of follies
> 
> we may have been in the waiting room together, I was there for a blood test this morning. I think it was about 10am.


hiya

i just left around 10am, the waiting room was packed, i always feel really self concious in room full to the brim so i will of been the one with my head down ha ha !!

feeling quite sick today after trigger jabis anyone else having ec weds at care ?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Wendy

We don't have anyone at EC stage at the moment, but good luck to you, let us now how you get on 

Denise, any more news have you done an official test yet, here's hoping that the bleeding was a false alarm 

Mother Hen, we are on tenterhooks? Any news yet?

Good luck for the 25th Flower  

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey All,

Wendy ~ welcome and good luck for EC. As Em says lots of water to keep the OHSS away hun  

Well MW went fine. He's head down but not engaged yet. BP fine, am a little dehydrated, measuring slightly bigger than I should at 35.5cm (should be a cm for each wekk your PG) but she said its fine. Back in two weeks then every week after that.

Hope everyone is fine.

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

MW visit sounds good Kerry- does that mean you're having a big baby too? Head down as well how exciting.

I've got my 32 week scan a week on Thursday to check her size- she still in a transverse lie and not showing any signs of moving head up or down.


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Thank you for the good wishes.  Things are definately over.  Did a test yesterday, but knew anyway.  AF in full flow.  We are totally gutted.  My DH has taken it really hard this time.  He feels so guilty as he feels its his fault.  I have said to him on numerous ocassions that obviously its not just him.  I can't seem to hang on to our embies so there is obviously some problem.

Back at work today, kids are great to lift your spirits!!!!!  The prams of babies in the hall was hard to bare, but heigh ho life goes on!
Not sure what to do next.  Have an appointment booked in April (was the first one we can get!)  So we will go armed with questions again.  Might ask for gestone instead of cyclogest to see if that helps.  I have also mentioned to DH about using donor eggs. ( Might need some of your lovelies Iccle one!!!!!)  Not sure if DH wants to go again as this one has been so hard.  We will see.  Not making any rash decisions yet, but have a few ideas of what to do next.

Will pop on and see how everyone is doing.  Sorry its a me post!

Love to all

Denise xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Denise Im soo sorry hun    I really hope that they can give you some answers at the consultation in April.  i wouldn't make any decissions untill at least them just spend some qulity time with dh...I was also an egg donator at care and Im thinking of just donating my eggs when I have had this baby as I really do feel blessed and would love to help some one become a mum


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sam ~ I hope he's not too big   I'm sure your little lovely will move into position when she's ready.

Denise ~ I'm so sorry honey   Take some time for you and Dh. Its probably good that you've got some time before your appt so you can think and discuss what you want to do next.

Princess ~ 

Am soooo bored at work! Nothing to do!

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Denise, I am so sorry. It seems so unfair that it hasn't worked for you- you are so brave. It's a real nightmare at CARE that you have to wait so long for follow-ups, the one good thing is that it gives you time to grieve and think about what you want to do next.

It's also really easy to forget how hard IVF is for men emotionally. I hope everything works out for you next time.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya lovelies

Sorry been AWOL but very good reason - the best!

Im thrilled to announce the safe arrival of Miss Megan Kate - born Tuesday 26th Feb at 2.56pm weighing 7lb 8oz. Labour bit mixed. Woke up to 5 contractions v close together and bleeding. Bit scary. Called hospital and went straight in to find I was 5cm dilated! Progressed quickly to stage 2 after that but then slowed down so had some speed me up stuff!  - I managed all the way through with just Tens for pain (didn't like gas n air).

Unfortunately she got a bit stuck right at the end so had to have forceps but there's not a mark on her. Mum has stitches but is doing fine.

Our angel is currently sleeping 6 hrs plus 2 hrs at night (hope it continues) and she's just beautiful - our miracle baby!

That's all for now - love to you all and sloppy kiss from Megan

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mother Hen....

Huge   on the birth of Megan Kate!

       

So happy for you both! Am glad it all went smoothly.

Take care and love to Megan
xxxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS MOTHER HEN TO THE BIRTH OF YOUR LITTLE GIRL    I thought you had become a mummy and well done to coping with the labour...would love to see a pic of baby Megan Kate, Im so happy for you xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Congratulations Mother Hen, I think Megan is our '1st Birth' since the Em started the thread a year ago 

You must be over the moon and actually got to celebrate your first mothers day 

Would love to see some piccies as soon as possible.

Enjoy your beautiful little princess.

Sam

PS you sound very brave only using TENS!!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening girls

Congratulations Mother hen, Megan is our first Manchester Care Girls Baby, fingers crossed that we'll start a new thread for all our Manchester Care Girls babies  

busy busy at work, roll on Easter
off to bed now as i'm suffering headaches from the D/R drugs

night night
love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh heck just realised I'll be the next to have a Care Manchester Baby  !!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok.

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

The pressure's on Kerry 

How exciting though, we all joined the thread in jan/feb 2007 apprehensive, scared, hopeful etc and now we are actually having MCR Care babies born. Here's to 2008 being OUR year.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Definitely! Lots more babies to come I know there are. 

Am starting to get reallllyyy tired now from lunchtime onwards. Antenatal class tonight so won't be home till about 9.30/9.45


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Motherhen.........love the names you've chosen!

Well, still no sign of our HIV tests via the GP, so we're booked into CARE for tests next Thursday (13th). Should be just in time to sort the protocol for us to try our first cycle of treatment beginning of April.

Just want to get on with it all now!!!!!

Foxy
xxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well Im really quite disappointed   I went for my booking in appt with my midwife at 1pm today and to be honest I got a rude awakening.  

I was in with her no more than 5 minutes, she gave me the green pregnancy notes and a whole pile of leaflets. I told her it was an IVF baby and she asked when "my treatment" was I said, oh you mean egg collection ie ovulation so I said 11th Feb, then she tells me my baby isn't due till December  Surely she is wrong!!!!

Anyway, she proceeded to get out some tatty little notebook from WH Smith where she wrote down my name and address, noted I needed consultant care because of the IVF and that was basically it.

I asked what happened next and she was like oh well when we find out everything is ok from your scan at your fertility clinic we'll write to you to arrange to come to your house to go through the pregnancy notes and I will get booked in for a 12 week scan. I mentioned that my clinic have been a bit lax at letting my gp know about my IVF- (its not even on my notes) so how on earth is she going to know that my early scan comes back ok??  Arrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Stress!!!!

Really quite disapointed with it all, I was so hoping it would be exciting and interesting but really I felt hurried out  

PLus- I think Im going to be judged BIG STYLE in that I dont want to breast feed my baby(s), this is my decision and I have been made fully aware of all the benefits of breast feeding etc but I dont want to be made to feel guilty constantly by every dr and midwife I see, its not fair.Raaaaah rant over.

I'll be back after to write a nice reply with lots of lovely personals.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Evening Girls,

I did come on last night and writea nice long reply to veryonebut lost it and was so annoyed I left it ti I got back from work tonight.

Mother Hen - fantastic news!       and just a TENS machine   what are you ? Bionic?

Bummer about the headaches Em - I always got them too 


Kerry I only just noticed that you finish work in 2 weeks, that's come around quick too!

Jeez Niamh - is that what I have to look forward to ?
I reckon she has definitely got the dates wrong - I'm due at the end of Oct and you are only a week or so behind me aren't you?
I think really that through the treatment you get used to private care and it's a bit of a shock when you go back into the NHS. When I went in with that ovary pain I waited 2.5hrs for pain relief!!

At the start of this cycle I even checked for midwife led units and maternity care at BUPA (which doesn't exist) in the hopes of better treatment but there is nothing nearby.
And sod them - if you don't want to breastfeed then you don't have to,  it isn't law.


Mmmm tea's ready - back soon


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Denise, words are just not enough  and even though your appt seems far away in some ways its better, you can cry and then get your head in the right frame of mind. if you think of any questions or concerns between now and then just jot them down, i found that helped so i didnt forget anything. thinking of you xx

MotherHen, woo-hoo  huge  on the safe arrival of your baby daughter...we need a pic soon!! enjoy every moment

Em, hope its all going well hun 

 everyone else! sorry its a quickie! xxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

bleargh  that was gross. I really wanted some chips (first im about 6 mths) but they didn't taste nice.

I have been in a spicy mood for about a week, I think I still am 

Well I think my bleeding is stopping.

This may be TMI for you but I need to share, sorry!
I walked to work again yesterday and got a shock when I went for a wee a bit af r I got in because there was a fair amount of blood on the tissue and on the towel.
It slowed don in the afternoon to very light and brown in colour, but I started to get belly ache like I used to get before I had my tubes removed. I went for a bath at about 7 still in pain, had a pain killer and when I sat up to have a wash and get out another lot of blood came out. Dh was in the bathroom with me and it spooked him.
I still had a fair bit of pain so went to bed at about 8.30 and had another painkiller.
I got up at 6am to do my cyclogest and there was practically no blood, just a brown smudge so did the cyclogest as a pessary rather than a suppository (which I have _ hated _ for the last two weeks).
got back up at 8am for work - still no blood, got a lift to work off MIL, checked throughout the day, and again when I got home and still have had a minimal amount of smudging!!!

I hope this is it, I know that you can bleed and be ok but psycologically it takes a toll when it just won't stop. I was wondering if the pain was the "problem area" coming away 
I have bled a fair bit from the Clexane injection site for the last week or so but tonight I haven't - maybe that is linked too?
Bah, who knows 

I still booked a blood test for the morning, my theory being that I could cancel it if necessary but I'm still going just to check my levels again, I'm still nervous 

Then scan on Tuesday and we'll know for sure then how things stand


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

iccle -


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Niamh, please don't judge all your midwife care on that visit. To be honest it is very early for you to be see the MW, CARE will discharge you from their care after your 8 week scan they will then write to your doc and let them know. Usually the first vist with the midewife is at 8 to 9 weeks, this ISN'T your booking in appointment you will have that at around the same time as your 12-13 week scan, they will do your bloods, weight etc and take a full history at that point so don't be too down hearted.

CARE will also give you a due date at your 8 week scan, this will get confirmed or changes at you 12 week scan so don't worry about anything she has said so far.

I know treatment varies area to area but my antenatal care has been superb, the MWs are great and supportive- I am still with a cons and have had extra scans due to the size of the baby so don't write them off yet. Also no one has even talked to me about breastfeeding yet and I am nearly 32 weeks pregnant so don't worry about that either.

Iccle one I'm sure you will be fine to be honest i was a nervous wreck until after I passed the 20 week mark, lets hope the bleeding is over. Roll on Tuesday I am sooo excited for you   you will have to let us know if it is 1 or 2 as soon as you get to a PC 

Good luck Foxy

Denise thinking of you, hope you and DH are OK 

Em, Flower hope you are both OK

Kerry have you finished all your classes now, or do you have one more to go? Mine start a week on Friday.

Hi Princess

Sam


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

had ec yest got 16 eggs !!     

i know you have all gone way past this stage so can i just say i was in blo**dy AGONY yesterday still fining it hard to sit down / walk wityhout pain this morn  is this normal ? I presumed id be back to doing housework when i got home yest could hardly make it to the loo!!   

really nervous so see if and fert last night dh sperm count was below 10,000 its was below 2 mill 2 years ago!!


hope your all ok ? 

who ever it was that mentioed trying to find private midwife , i was going to hopefully have private mat / birth if it was available (and if i get that far!) is it not available ?

wend


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Naimh ~ as Sam says this is very early to be seeing you MW, and its wasn't your booking in appt. That generally doesn't happen until your further on, I had mine at about 14 weeks so after the 12wk scan. I first saw the MW at 9 weeks and she then arranged my 12wk scan. Don't be disheartened. And as for being under a cons due to IVF pregnancy, it doesn't change much at all. I've had one cons appt and that was with the registrar not the cons. They consider us higher risk but for no particular reason. Also your due date is calculated from the first day of your last period, NOT from ovulation.

Iccle ~ Gosh this bleeding must be worrying hun, but try not to. Some ladies bleed throughout their pregnancy and I know thats no consolation to you now but it does happen. Stay strong, when you see that little heartbeat next week all will be fine and it'll put your mind at rest  Yep 8 more work days to go, thank crunchie....ooh could just eat one of those 

Flower ~  hope your ok

Sam ~ I'm the same, MW care has been superb. You must have the same team as me? We had antenatal last night and it was fab, all about types of birth. That was with Barbara and she is sooo lovely. They all have been. I have one mroe class next Weds at Knutsford then thats it. Its beenreally informative. Not much has been said to us about BF either, but I definitely want to do it. Its personal choice though isn't it. No one can make you do it.

Wendy ~ well done you on the 16 eggs, thats what we got too. Don't you dare try and dop housework or anything else, get on that sofa and stay there! Thats an order  I had mild OHSS and could barely move for days even after ET so you *must* take it easy!! Drink LOTS of water and rest rest rest! Your body has been through a lot with all the drugs and the EC procedure and needs time to heal. Once those embies go back in your body's energy will be diverted to getting them to impant so the more rest you get the better. 

Well, seems I'm full of advice today, but rubbish at taking it myself! I need to slow donw, had a semi-migraine last night that lasted all night. Feel so tired and just want to lie down  Sorry to moan, just can't wait to finish work now!

 to Em, Foxy, Denise, Hickson, Mother Hen and anyone I've missed!

xxxx


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks kerry 

im still in my dressing gown too sore to do much thought i would be fine didnt realsie it would take this time to recover!

guess what everyone got 9 fertalied whayyyyyyyyyyy

im so pleased  find out tomorrow if i can go to blast can any tell me if they had blasts ?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Wendy CARE don't usually take embies to blasts, because they believe that they can be damaged by the process of the embryologist checking the embies daily. It is usual for them to do a day 2 transfer or a day 3 transfer if your day 2 falls on a Sunday or bank holiday.

Their philosophy is that your body is the best place for them.

Congrats on your fertilization ratio.

Hope everyone is OK.

I'm really starting to struggle now, tired and massive- not sure how I can take another 6 weeks at work- but know I'd be bored if i was at home


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wendy ~ it can take a while to recover hun, I was sore throughout my 2WW feeling bloated and achey.  Well done on the 9 fertilised eggies   for ET hun 

Sam ~ do you really have 6 weeks left at work? You poor love. All I cna say is it will go quickly I promise. I'm so ready to finish now, really struggle getting about   I walk like a 90 year old, or rather waddle!!


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi All

Samper i dont want to offend anyone but blast is a personal choice its not upto the clinic its up to me and dh, everyone has a diff opinion on blast.

We will find out tomorrow if they are strong enough and if they are we are going to blast we have spoken with the embrologist.

to be honest mabe i posted on the wrong site.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sure you haven't hun. If you've spoken to the embriologist then all must be well. So when would you have transfer? Monday?


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah he seemed to think it would be ok we can make that decision tomorrow, not jumping in have been reasercing blast for ages now, just felt a bit upset like i was being judged as a bad mum before iv even got that far!!

My consul agreed with me they are our embies and its our decision if we decide to do it it will be monday transfer. we also have the option of having 1 day 3 tras and one blast.

no one has said that blast will affect my embrios at all that was never talked about by the cons embriologyst of nurses we have discussed it with!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Wendy I was certainly not trying to suggest anything, just repeating to you what CARE ( Mr Atkinson & Mr Patel) said to me when I asked them about taking our embies to blast, I know a lot of clinics in the States will only do blastocyst transfer- like anything to do with IVF it is a personal decision. 

I was simply advised that given my limited number of eggs my best chance of achieving a BFP was by having a day 2 or 3 transfer as some embies will not make it to blastocyst in a lab environment. (As it happens I achieved BFPs on both cycles so in my case they were correct)

Please re-read my original post, it certainly was intended to cause offense- I didn't suggest at any point that you were a) jumping in, making a rash decision or b) going to be a bad mother, I am sure neither is the case and I wish you every success with your cycle.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

There aren't going to be any personals right now cos my head is mashed.

I got a call back from the clinic about my blood test from this morning and they want me in for a scsan in the morning. The nurse said that although my levels had risen it wasn't as much as they'd like and they want to check for an Ectopic   I can't take much more - I have finally pretty much stopped bleeding (nothing all day so far) and now they think it might be ectopic - they can't take a tube cosI have none and I feel like saying that even if it is where my ube used to be they aren't taking my baby

Sorry got to go


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh Iccle One, I hope everything is OK   Good luck for tomorrow if there is anything any of us can do you know we are all here for you     I will be praying that they are being overly cautious and everything is OK for you. Take care

Sam


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One, I'm sure you're not feeling in the mood for posting this morning but just wanted to say again good luck for today, I hope there's still a healthy little baby where it should be   - I'll be thinking of you.... Let us know how you get on or you'll have us all worrying all day


Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wendy ~ I'm sure every case is different hun, everyone has different reasons for IVF and they will tailor your treatment accordingly. You'll be a fab mum, we all will becasue we've waited so long for it. I hope everything works out well. Keep us posted when ET is xx

Sam ~ Is it next Friday for your antenatal?

Iccle ~ Oh hun, I'm so sorry. Its not over yet so wait and see what they say. Am keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you that its good news. Huge   xxx


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you very much kerryb 


its nice to hear some pos posts 

i really appreciate them we all need posatives right now its a VERY stressfull thing to go threw 

we got 4 x grade 1 embies (rest grade 3 4 cell) this morn so going to monator them over next 24 hours then make the decision based on that .


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

Kerry, Got my 32week scan on Thursday and antenatal straight afterwards so hopefully her measurements are within normal or she is just big and there is nothing wrong, she seems pretty active anyway  I am also hoping that she will have gone either head up or down- I'm starting to worry about her transverse lie, as I don't really want a CS.

I've also got my 1st class on Friday, so excited about that as well- if not a little scared about the labour talk!!

Em, how are the jabs going? Hope you are OK, when is your D/R scan?

Denise, how are you feeling? I hope you and your DH are OK.

Foxy you must be starting to excited about treatment now 

Mother Hen, how is motherhood- I bet you are in cloud 9 

Niamh, hope you and C are well and you are taking care of yourself and the (very small) bump

Hi Flower, princess and Hickson- hope I haven't missed anyone.

Good luck again to Iccle one

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wendy ~ It is stressful, but amazing what we'll do to get our dreams!   for the overnight wait x

Sam ~ A busy two days then! I'm sure she'll move soon hun, there won't be much room for her to stay transverse for much longer so I'm sure she'll go head down. Have you got a birthing ball? I've bought one, they are good for encouraging baby to move into the right position.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

well done on the embies wendy  

good luck to iccle today, i'll be back on later to look for an update  

i've got my D/R scan next Saturday morning i can't wait cos i can't stand this D/R i've had constant headaches  

i've been very sick all night, had to dash out of bed at about 1am to be sick and it carried on every 2/3 hours till about 10 this morning, that along with a stonking headache and a bit of a fever just the way I want to celebrate my birthday today  
i don't think the being sick and a fever is part of the side effects but all i know is i feel like S***

right i'll be back later gonna go and have some dry toast and see how i get on with that

love Em X
(sorry that turned into a bit of a me post)


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

happy bithday em    

hope your feeling better later so you can celebrate


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Happy birthday Em didn't realise it was your birthday today. You're entitled to a 'me' post especially on your birthday  Hope you're feeling better soon, maybe you have caught a bug


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Em, sorry didn't know hun. Hope you feel better soon sweetheart. Not long for your scan hang in there


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday Em   

Just nipped on quick before I leave work.

Things are still not 100% but the pregnancy is not ectopic   I have to double my Utrogestan and they want me back next Friday for my heartbeat scan as they couldn't see one today.
The nurse said that the sac looked intact though and we could just about make out the embyo  

gotta go boss back


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I have been really worrried about you Iccle one, glad to here that it's defo not eptopic and that you could see a little embie, take care and try and chill out this weekend


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday em...good lucjk with the scan...so sorry you are having bad side effects, it will be over soon hun...

iccle one - so glad it is not etopic...got everything crossed for you hun xx

wendy - so great to have 4 grade one embies when is your et hun...good luck 

hello to my fellow fatties kerry and samper hope everything is ok xx

Niamh how are you doing?

hope I have not missed any one I have a sinus infection so not in full form lol xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hi all

iccle, great news on it not being ectopic, i've been thinking about you.

hope everyone is ok

Feeling miles better this morning, think it was one of those 24hour things, trust it to be the 24 hours of my birthday   i didn't manage to keep the dry toast down (sorry TMI) so i went back to bed, so i've nearly done 36 hours solid in bed (apart from my trips to the loo  ) the headache seems so have gone but i'll not say that too loud.

gonna try a weetabix and see how that does down
see you in a bit
love Em X


----------



## CATICE (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello all,  

I wonder if I can join your group.  I am having IVF at Care in Manchester.  I have read your postings and I think it is great how you support each other.  Only a handful of people know that I am doing this and none of them have been though it or know anyone who has.  You are all ahead of me and a fountain of knowledge.  

I am due to have my eggs collected on Monday.  I am nervous about it but at the same time I will be glad when it is done.  I don't want to sound negative I know I should be grateful that this technology exists but have been a bit uncomfortable in the last few day's, feel like I have two tennis balls in my belly.  What will I be like if I end up with twins.  
Did all your egg collections go ok?  I am worried about the pain and about how many good eggs there are.  I think I have about 13 follicles so I should have at least 1 or 2 good ones.    

I am having IVF cause both my tubes were removed during ectopic pregnancies.  I also had 3 miscarriages before that.  This all happened within 3 years.  I will only have one chance at this so I and DH are hoping this will work out.  People tell us it will but I can't get too excited just in case it does not work out.  We are trying to be positive but when you have lost so many times it is hard to imagine that things can work out.  Feel a bit useless sometimes.  It is an emotional rollercoaster.  
Reading your posts it is clear that things can get scary during the journey.  I hope it all works out for you guy's.  

Iccle -  you are so brave.  I hope everything works out and you will have your dream come true.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you and keep reading your posts.  I know it is hard.  Does not matter what people tell you you can't help but to worry.  It is only natural.  Just keep being positive.  You have seen the little one on your scan which is a positive.  I agree with you too when you said if it was in your tubes they should leave it there.  I wish I had had the nerve to say that during my last ectopic.  I am sure the consultants will do all they can to help you. Good luck.   

Wendy -  looks like we are just day’s apart in where we are up to.  I hope your get on ok on Monday.  I don’t know what you mean by blast.  No one has mentioned this to me.  At the end of the day you have to trust your consultants and go with what you and they think it is best.  Everyone is different and what suits one does not suit another.  You will be a great mum no matter what as will all of us.  You already are because you are putting yourself though all this to make a baby.   

I hope you accept me into your group as I will really need your support over the next few weeks and hopefully months.  

Kat


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Kat

welcome , i am on another board which is for feb / march cyclers ill pm you in a min 

Hi everyone

just an update my 4 stronest embies are now 8 cell graded 1 so quite strong so consul said he thinks i'll be ok to take them to blast monday its going to be a hard wait  i'll be devastated if they perish!!  

but we ALL agreed it should be ok 

angels , kerry ,iccle one hi


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi kat 

Welcome to the thread, newcomers always welcome. Some of us have been around since the thread began early 2007 but other people have joined since and we've all been through it, even Princess who has a natural BFP went through a cycle of ICSI at CARE.

You'll be fine on Monday- most EC's are totally painless sometimes you can get slight pain  and some bleeding during or afterwards but you are fine to take paracetemol or codeine (stay away from Ibruprofen) to manage it. So try not to worry. I had one good EC and one bad EC but at the end of the day they were both totally worth it and I can't wait for my little girl to be born in May.

Just put your feet up and relax as much as you can until a few days after ET.

You are right IF treatment is an emotional rollercoaster as we are all testament to, but you will get plenty of support from people on this thread.

Good luck on Monday and keep us posted. 

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

I'm doing ok today, no pain, no bleeding which is a bonus  

Hi Catice, you are most certainly welcome, we can all appreciate how things can get when you are having treatment. I have lost both tubes too (the ectopic would have been in a stump if it had occured) I lost mine through salpingitis though - I had heavy scarring which encouraged a pretty nasty infection. I'm sorry about your losses, that can't have been easy for you  . There is no reason why your treatment can't work first time, why do you have only one chance? Do you have anything with the NHS?
"Blast" is short for Blastocyst - it is the later stage of embryo devlopment where there are loads of cells instead of just a few. Some people grow their embies on to that stage because it is easier to tell the quality of them (therefore know which is the best to put back). The downside is that not all embies will grow on to that stage and there has to be a certain number of "Grade one" embryos to be able to do that (not sure of the ratio's but Wendy is our new "go to" girl on that so maybe she will be able to tell you better than I can   )

Speaking of which Wendy - sincere good luck for the blasts over the weekend - here's hoping for spares!!
Please don't think that any of us would judge you - what you want to do with your treatment is between you and your consultant and no-one on this thread would say any different  

Em - did the weetabix stay down? One of the girls in the office had to go home with vomiting on Thursday so I think it may well have been going around. Glad your headache has gone, I remember my first treatment, I had one for three weeks and nothing would shift it  . What are the timescales on your FET? (sorry if you have already explained) will you have to stimm too?


Hey pregnant ladies   how are the respective bumps? I can't believe how close you all are   Oooh it's so exciting  

Niamh - only just realised that you haven't been on for a while - you settled in to being pregnant yet?! 

Right can't ignore MIL any longer   

bye x


----------



## CATICE (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks wendy, sam and iccle for making me so welcome.  

I have now had the call form the clinic for the time to do my injection this evening.  At least I can now get up late in the morning.   Have been doing my injections at 7.30 every morning as it the best time to fit around work.  Did any of you experience extreme tiredness during this time prior to egg collection?  I am so tired I struggle to concentrate at work.  

The reason I said I only have one chance at this is because I don't qualify for NHS treatment as my BMI is above their preferred level.   We have had to save up for this cycle and fortunately we have had a lot of help from family.  Don't think we would be able to afford it again.  The only way I could do it again would be to reduce my BMI.  I suppose if I want it badly enough I will find a way.
I will let you all know how it goes on Monday.  

Thanks  again

Kat


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

good luck kat  i'll be at care monday too  dont know what time transfer booked in thow till tomorrow


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello Ladies
I was on earlier and lost my post so here I go again...

 and welcome to Kat, I remember my ec, I was soo nervous and frightend but it really is relatively pain free and I felt silly for getting so worked up, Also the staff are soo nice and are with you every step of the way I can't speak highly enough of them so believe me you are in the best hands...Just want to wish you   and I can't wait to hear how you get on xxx

iccle one - great to hear you are ok today, make sure you are having lots of rest hun becouse you deserve it xx

OoooOo dh has finally put the cot up and the nursery is complete it looks absolutley gorgeous, just can't wait to show my little man round!!! so excited 

hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Kat, where abouts in cheshire are you? Will they not even put you on the NHS waiting list until your BMI decreases? Can't remember feeling tired before EC but it effects everyone in different ways, plus I was on so much of an adrenalin 'high' from the rollercoaster of treatment that it just kept me going  Good luck tomorrow

Em , how are you now- fully recovered I hope 

Iccle one- how are you and bubs? How's your morning sickness.

Pincess, it's so exciting finishing the nursery isn't it. I was so excited I put the cost up myself 'cos I couldn't wait for DH to do it  

Titch feels like she is trying to get out today, if she wasn't in totally the wrong position I'd be worried I was going into labour   I even woke up in the night with strange 'pains'- hopefully she'll hang on in there for at least another 5 weeks  I probably just need to go and sit down 

I hope everyone else is OK and having a good weekend

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hi all

still a bit rough so not been around

hope you've all had a better weekend than me

good luck wendy for blasts tomorrow

hopefully i'll feel more human tomorrow, can't believe it's back to work already  

love Em X


----------



## CATICE (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello everyone.  Hope you are all doing ok.  

Wendy - How did it go today did you have your transfer?

Sam – I spoke to a consultant when I wanted to go on the NHS and they told me I could not go on the waiting list until I had reduced my BMI.  The wait would be at least 2 years after that.  I was so motivated I managed to lose a stone.  The consultant had said if I was struggling I should see my GP for help.  I went and saw another GP while mine was off.  She said as she had no proof that I had lost the weight she would not help until I had lost another half a stone.   I tried everything even starting biking twice a day in order to do some exercise but it just did not work.  We ended up saving up for private treatment instead.  

I had my eggs collected this morning.  Not as bad as I thought it would be.  Have had no pain and feel better now than I did before I went in.  I had been so tired all last week now I am fine.  It is amazing.  I am now waiting for confirmation on how the eggs get on.  Had eight eggs which I am quite happy about considering they only came from one ovary.  Will have them put back in on Wednesday.
Does anyone know if you are ok to go back to work after having them put in?  I only work in an office so the most physical activity I will do all day is pick up a pad and pen.  

Just wondering about all you girls expecting.  Have you found out what it is or do you not want to know?  How many eggs did you have put in and are any of you expecting twins?

I hope to hear from you all soon and find out how you are all getting on.  

Kat


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Kat

Congrats on your 8 eggs that is a great response from 1 ovary.- good luck for a good fertilization rate  and glad to hear you are feeling well.  I was only on a low dose of menopur and unfortunately by the time it was increased it was too late to make any meaningful difference so I only had 4 eggs both cycles- fortunately I had 100% fertilization both times

I had 2 embies put back (which is the most that can be put back if you are under 40 under HFEA guidelines) I am having a little girl which I am over-the moon about  ( I wouldn't have minded either way)

Have you spoken to your PCT regarding the criteria required to qualify for the NHS wait list? I am in Macclesfield which is Central and Eastern Cheshire PCT- I wasn't aware there were any restrictions around BMI for this PCT ( each one is different), it's always worth checking with your PCT rather than being reliant upon the word of your GP...

Unfortunately the waiting list is very long!! It was 2 1/2 years before my appointment came through- by this time I was 20 weeks pregnant.

It's up to you whether you go back to work after ET, personally I took at least 3 days off both times, just to give the embies the best chance to settle in an give my body chance to recover after EC.

Let us know how you get on  

Good luck

sam

PS Hi everyone, hope you are all OK


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I would definitely ask your PCT - my BMI was at 33 when I went to my initial appt with the NHS (now 32) I was told that it would have to be at 30 or less before I could start treatment but it didn't affect me going on the waiting list Cat.

Only four more sleeps til my scan - I am so nervous  

I hope everything went well Wendy you'll have to show us a pic of your blasts  

How is everyone else?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

sorry not been on had a mare of a day yesterday and couldn't wait to get home. Only 5 more work days after today, thank god! Soooo need a rest now, am starting to struggle with everything! I felt like I'd squashed BK all day yesterday from bending over and stuff so trying to remain upright today. Have been getting some niggly pains, like AF, and back ache but I'm hoping its not the start of things! Hang on in there a few more weeks BK, I'm not ready yet!  

Iccle ~ so so glad to hear its not ectopic hun,   for your next scan.

Welcome Kat, well done on your 8 eggs thats great. I hope you get good news today on fertilisation  

 Princess, Em, Sam, Flower, Wendy, Denise, Foxy sorry if I've missed anyone.

xxx


----------



## CATICE (Feb 22, 2007)

Morning,

Got good news this morning.  I have 7 fertilised eggs form the 8 recovered.  It is great feel like I should be more excited.  I am finding it hard to believe that all this is finally happening and that it could work out.  All the other times when I was pregnant they could never see anything on the scan.  My DH thinks that possibly all my pregnancies were in the tubes but failed before they were big enough to be seen on a scan.  He is very positive this time and so is the family. I am trying to be as well but it is hard.  I want to be positive and hopeful but am worried at the same time.  Wish I could just jump a few months ahead.  I remember the first time I got pregnant I was so happy and excited thats what I want to feel now but just can't allowe myself to be.  

I met a woman once at work who was pregnant she did not want to buy anything for the baby.  She didn't even have the nursery done.  Anything people got for her had to be taken to her mums house cause she was so superstitious about buying things.  At the time I thought she was mad.  I can understand her now. 

I am sure everything will go well tomorrow and then I just have to wait the two weeks.  I am going away for Easter so that will take my mind off things.  Hopefully it will make time go a bit faster.  

I have to snap out of it and start feeling positive.  

I will let you know how I get on tomorrow.  

Kat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kat ~ its understandable your apprehensive hun after all you've been through. But being positive is the best thing to do. We've not been through half of what you have but I'm sure being positive and staying relaxed helped us no end get through tx and the 2WW. I wish you so much luck    Its greta news 7 out of 8 have fertilised, you must be over the moon xx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

cat - fantastic new 7 out of 8 is brilliant and Im sure your break away will be lovely and hopefully will make time go fast...where u off hun?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow Kerry your bump is looking great  You are so lucky only having 5 days of work left! I've worked out I have 20 to be honest I was in agony with my back for the last couple of hours today so not sure I'll last. It's amazing how everything is so much harder with a big bump on the front of you- I swear I waddle rather than walk  

I've also noticed some AF like pains over the last few days, I've got my scan on Thursday so they'll see how things are coming along... Have you got your bag packed?

Kat, fab news on your 7 embies- good luck for ET tomorrow, fingers crossed you get some frosties. I know what you mean about not buyiong things etc- I bought nothing until my 20 week scan but then I went to California for Christmas to see my family and just couldn't resist spending over there  

Hi princess how are you, are you all ready?

Iccle one how are you? excited for Friday?

Niamh, have you had your scan yet? or is it next week.

Em, hope you're feeling better...

Flower, Hickson, Denise hope you are all OK, sorry if I have missed anyone

Sam


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey everyone, 
Not stopping on long, am absolutely NACKERED!!!! Had a jobs fair at work today from 10-3 where I was on my feet the whole time  

Anyway just wanted to check in with everyone and say hi, hope  you're all doing ok....

Im soo excited about the scan on Monday, I'll be 7 WEEKS!!!!!


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Niamh - the first few weeks of pregnancy are the worst for tierdness so try not to over do it hun, Good Luck with your scan I bet you and hubby are really excited.  I have not seen my little one for nearly 14 weeks but he will be here soon...

Samper - I have nothing for my bag infact I don't even have a bag lol...how are you getting on?

how is every one else doing?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

Kerry you are going to pop   jeez you are huuuggge!!

Kat - 7 out of 8 fertilisation is great, I understand about the apprehension. My first two treatments didn't work so this time around it was a lot of effort for me to remain stable emotionally, I found myself oscillating between hoping it had worked and being sure it hadn't and trying trying to remain positive without being so sure that I set myself up for a big fall if it failed.
I have my heartbeat scan on Friday and I am now trying to remain hopeful whilst also trying to prepare myself incase there isn't a heartbeat.   IVF is very trying.
I have decided to start getting stuff sorted as soon as we see a heartbeat though  

Sam, as above I'm not exactly excited about Friday - well tbh trying not to get excited is more accurate, I hope to god we have a heartbeat and I have no idea if there will be one or not. My sickness has calmed own some, I got some on friday then was ok through the weekend and had a touch of sickness again today. Ooh and actually now!   
I keep doing positive visualisation excercises - imagining my emby nestled in growing away, it feeling the love I feel for it, ets hope it works!

Nice to hear from you Niamh - glad everything is going ok  

Hope you're feeling better Em


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One- seeing the sac was a good sign so a big    that there is a heartbeat there on Friday- keep up the positive thinking- has your bleeding totally stopped now?

Princess I haven't got a bag yet or anything to go in it- I've not bought nappies or anything like that- (I'm going to buy the biodegradable 'Nature' ones from Sainsbury's on the advice of friends)- I'm not really even very sure what I need 

I'll start thinking about it when I start my antenatal classes on friday.

I've already started on the Raspberry leaf tea and having baths with baby oil  I've bought my almond oil but not starting that until I'm 34 weeks pregnant- I'm petrified of tearing


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hee hee hee I can see where you are coming from about being scared of tearing, although I reckon you (we) won't care once labour starts    You know though I am pretty sure I heard of a woman (on tv or something) who opted to rip cos it heals better  

My bleeding has, mmmmm, pretty much stopped. I have had to switch to cyclogest (left over from my first cycle) as I was shorter on Uterogestan than I thought - I get a very pale brown creamy "leavings" on my pantyliner, but there is no free blood so I think it's like less than a drop every few hours.

I am hopeful for Friday but so scared of how awful it will be if it all goes t*ts up. *Deep Breath* but I am not going to be let down - I have a gorgeous emby growing away inside me, it's going to be cool  

ooh - what iI originally came back o for was to tell you all about the final episode of "Life in Cold Blood", I have just watched it on Sky+ as dh is doing overtime.

The last half was about crocodilians, I already knew took their babies out of the nest when they hatch and protect them for a while in a nursery pond - but what I didn't know was that Caimans of which onetype in South America will get her babies into a nursery pond like others but then will also go back for the ones that can't hatch and crack their shells for them without damaging the babies inside and who without that help would die in their shells.
And another type of Caiman who instead of each individual mother looking after her babies, they will all take their babies to the same nursery pond and just one adult will stay to look after the hundreds of babies. If they are threatened they all climb on to her back for protection and when the dry season comes and their pond dries up she takes them across land to a permanent water source. whilst doing this she listens to them calling and if any of them get too far behind she waits! She sits down and waits for all these babies to catch up and won't go on until they are all with her again.

I was nearly blubbing! It was the sweetest thing I have seen in ages.
I think it's available on Iplay on the BBC website if you want to check it out


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hi all

feeling loads better but it's taken till now to come round
thanks for thinking about me

not stopping cos shameless is on

hope you are all ok
back soon
love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One..positive thinking...positive thinking  What time is your scan on friday? will be looking out for you to hear how you get on  I'm sure baby will be fine with a nice strong heartbeat  

Plus blubbing at wildlife programmes definitely seems like an early pregnancy symptom 

Em, good to hear you are feeeling better.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sam ~ I am pretty organised. I bought a hospital bag from Primark and its pretty much ready. I just need some big pants (bought disposable ones but they aren't big enough, be careful if you buy them as they aren't generous on size and you need to be comfortable).  So will go to M&S and buy some Granny pants   I have packed BK's bag too, and bits for me for afterwards like breast pads, nipple cream, nice fat sanitary pads! Will put clothes aside for afterwards closer to the time.  Hope you enjoy the antenatal classes, I found them really informative.

Iccle ~ I feel like I am gonna pop   Very stretched and uncomfortable but not long to go.  Good luck for you scan on friday  

Naimh ~ good luck for you scan too. Try and rest as much as possible in these early weeks, you will feel absolutely shattered after doing the smallest of tasks trust me!

Em ~ hope your doing ok hun. Where are you up to?

Flower, Foxy, Denise, Kat, Wendy hope your all ok.

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Can't agree more with Kerry on the sleeping in the 1st trimester- I only worked 3 days a week at the time and had 2-3 hour naps every other day....  I only got my energy back at about 20 weeks.

You sound really organised Kerry I haven't bought ANY of the me bits- what are the diposable pants? Do they tell you what you need to have in the antenatal classes... DH started nagging me last week about packing my bag and doing a birth plan- god knows what prompted that. I told him I would sort it after we started the classes


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't feel organised, but think I will once I've finished on Tuesday.

We didn't get instructions in antenatal. I got most info from http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=79849.0 and just improvised from there. I've done a sketchy birth plan. I think as long as you go in with a fairly open mind you'll be fine. I've just written some general notes.

Where is everyone??

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We fell off the page!


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Well.........finally got all our blood tests back and forwarded to CARE.

Got a phone call this morning from Mr Lowe about my Thyroid Function tests. We can't start IVF til I get it sorted.

Have been to GPs this teatime and apparantly I'm  sufffering from an underactive thyroid (not that I noticed at all!) and I've been prescribed Thyroxine as from now. I go back for more blood tests in 6 weeks time.

Have been so fed up today.......starting to think that maybe this is just never going to happen for us.

Roll on Easter holidays, struggling to get my head around all this and classes of 30 kids all blaring trumpets at me is not doing me any favours at the moment!

Apologies for moan.

Foxy
xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening girls

i'm being naughty, i'm bunking off body massage class tonight   i've been at Wella Studio's in Manchester with some students all day so i didn't want to ruin the day by going back into work   i'm sooooo bad 

Hope everyone is ok, just gonna go and make tea then i'll be back to read back and catch up

love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Every one is very quiet.

Firstly good luck tomorrow Iccle One, fingers crossed for a nice strong, healthy heartbeat  

Em, you sound so busy- I don't know how you do it! Are you getting excited about your scan, how long after that will you have your frosties put back?

Foxy, I know it's hard but try to chill at least your undersactive thyroid has been identified and is being treated- it's best to get everything sorted before starting IVF.

Thanks for the link Kerry I will check it out- I have actually got a pregnancy handbook- I've just not looked at it since my 20 week scan -not sure why  

Well everything was fine on my 32 week scan head is down, finally and been discharged from the consultant so will just see the MWs from now on which is fine- It all seems very real now   Like I am actually going to have a baby! Soon!  

I hope everyone is OK-it's very quiet round here recently....


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

samper - glad baby's head is down unfortunately mine isn't as of yet lol 

Angels - you are a busy bee..when are you having frosties put back?

iccle one - good luck for tommorrow xxx


----------



## CATICE (Feb 22, 2007)

Evening all,

Had two eggs put in yesterday.  Fortunately we could put the reaming five in the freezer in case we need them later on.  Hope I won't though as I want this to work out.  Am really nervous now every twinge I keep thinking something isn't right.  I have to keep thinking positive.  I know there is nothing I can do to change the outcome now so I just have to keep being positive.  It is great having you all to support me.  Get to do the test on 26/3 seems like a lifetime away.  Will be away over Easter so hopefully time will go faster.  

Foxy you have to hang on in there.  Your test may have been a bit of a set back but at least you know what is up and it can be sorted before you have the IVF.  You would not want to do it now only to find out later that there was something wrong with your thyroid.  Good luck with your treatment and keep us posted.  

Iccle wish you all the best for Friday.  You must be so excited.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you.  

All you pregnant ladies I need to know what strange cravings you have had.  My hubby thinks I will start eating Ice cream with ketchup or something even more strange....... 

Speak to you all later


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening

had our tea and i've done the ironing  

Yes i'm excited & nervous about the scan on saturday, if they confirm that i'm totally down regulated then it's about 17 days till ET which takes me to the last week of my Easter hols & depending on the day i might even take the first week back after easter as sick, not told anyone this time, i don't know how i've kept my mouth shut, i might tell my mum and dad if i really get the urge to but it hasn't even entered my head yet.
we told most people last time and on one hand it makes it easier but on the other it's so much harder so i made the decision not to tell a soul, 
work think i'm having a follow up for my endo when i said i might be off after easter, i said i'm an a cancellation list for a lap and it's likely to be the last week of the hols (very sneaky)

Cat ~ good luck with the 2 'year' wait, we'll keep you sane  

Iccle ~ good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Hi Princess, Sam, Kerry, Foxy, and anyone i've forgotten (brain is asleep now)

love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls just nipping on quick before I go and toss and turn in bed for a couple of hours  

Great news on getting frosties Kat - bit of an insurance policy! try to relax, I know it's hard. I haven't really had any cravings so far but I have gone off tradtional English food - I nearly threw up when I had some chese last week and haven't had the nerve to try it again since and I have only wanted spicy food  .

You bad girl Em     skipping class - and you being a lecturer (is that the right term?) too.
Ooh something I wanted to ask - I normally have a full head colour (not since D'regging though) am I ok to get it done again? Or do I have to go with foils?

I am so nervous about the scan, I was over at my sisters (in Rochdale) earlier and I so nearly turned left at the motorway junction instead of right and took a long drive over the tops - the only thing that stopped me was that there was only a 1/4 tank of fuel and I had no idea where the next petrol station was   Seriously though, I felt like I just needed to go on a long drive and zone out.
I'll get on as soon as I can and let you know how things go.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

iccle one said:


> You bad girl Em    skipping class - and you being a lecturer (is that the right term?) too.
> Ooh something I wanted to ask - I normally have a full head colour (not since D'regging though) am I ok to get it done again? Or do I have to go with foils?


having colour is purely a personal choice, some people like to wait till after the 12 weeks but i know i won't be waiting till after 12 weeks to get my roots done  but then again i'm very blonde, if you are dark then there are always true semi's, the ones that don't get mixed with any hydrogen peroxide.

there is a chemical in hair colour 'para' (long name and my brain is too dead to try and spell it) dye that studies have shown that exposure over long periods of time can contribute to bladder cancer, that is why employers have a duty of care (and it's the law) to provide PPE like gloves for hairdressers hands to minimise that exposure, but it's like everything else they say try and avoid it so it covers them.
foils are ok, if you prefer of they do do veg dye but it's not as good as the real thing
like i said it's personal choice but if you google it you can read more and decide for yourself

good luck for tomorrow
love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one- I'll be looking out for your post    I am off and DH is working from home so I'll have to wrestle him off the PC so I can see how you get on. I'm sure you'll be fine.

Kat great news on the frosties thats a fab result. Good luck for the next 2 weeks, they will feel that the longest 2 weeks of your life  I have had absolutely no cravings but like Iccle one I did go off certain foods in the first trimester- and now I can't eat certain things 'cos of this AWFUL heartburn 

Em, I only told work last cycle and that was because the women I sit with guessed, but when I got my BFP I told them it hadn't worked because I couldn't cope with the pressure after having lost the 1st BFP  - they were totally shocked when I showed them my 13 week scan pictures  It definitely takes the pressure off if you don't tell people.

Princess, her head has only just gone down in the last couple of days so don't worry he will turn! Apparently her head is 4/5 in my pelvis which I think surprised the consultant. She is just short of 5lbs so a good weight as well. How are you keeping? I can't keep up with the 3rd trimester thread it's so busy but I will try and keep popping in over there from time to time...

Antenatal classes tomorrow- I'm excited!!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Not good news I'm afraid girls  

I have lost the pregnancy at some point over the last week. The sac was deflated and I am just killing time now until I go to the EPU at my local hospital at 11am.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh Iccle One- I am so sorry. It just seems so unfair.   

Don't be afraid to grieve, you will need to you have had a loss, I remember feeling broken hearted after my miscarriage and sobbing for days- so let it out. I felt cheated and I'm sure you will to.

I know platitudes don't help much at this stage but I really think that my 1st pregnancy, whilst short lived, did prepare my body for my subsequent pregnancy so when you are ready don't be afraid to have another go. I know more IVF will be the last thing on your mind at this point. But at the very least you now know you can get pregnant.

Take care of yourselves you and your DH will be in my thoughts- If there is anything I can do-PM me.

I am just so sorry


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle ~ I'm so so sorry honey   really thought this was it. Liek sam says take some time, we're here for you whenever you need us


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Iccle one - I can't believe it, I am so sorry    you really do need to grieve hun, I don't know what to say sweetie xx

cat - good luck on the 2ww


----------



## Foxyflug (Oct 23, 2007)

Iccle One......I'm so sorry. Thinking of you.

Foxy
xx


----------



## CATICE (Feb 22, 2007)

Iccle

I am so so sorry.   It isn't fair.  I have lost 5 pregnancies and it does not get any easier.  The first one is always the worst though.  Please don't let it stop you form trying again.  I know it won't be easy.  You will feel so cheated for a long while but like Sam said you can get pregnant and that is very important.    

I just wish there was something all of us could do to change what has happened.  Please keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on.  If you ever need anything we are here for you.  

Kat


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Just want to wish emms Good luck for your scan tommorrow


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh No Iccle  

I'm so sorry for your news, always here for you whenever you need us

love Em X


----------



## denjon (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh Iccle one, life is so unfair.  Just when you think you've got what you want and it all turns round and bites you on the bum.  I was so looking forward to reading your positive news.

Sending you lots of hugs   .  Keep positive, like others have said you know it can work.

Lots of love

Denise x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

morning all

Iccle, thinking and praying for you and DH  

hope everyone is having a good weekend so far

had my scan this morning and i'm not D/R properly yet, lining 7mm and it needs to be below 5mm, so i've got to take some meds to bring on a bleed and then ring again to have another scan, so it's still probably another week till i start other meds.
was hoping to start today then i'll still be off on hol when the frosties come home but you can only do what your body lets you.

think i'm off to York later, Mick follows Torquay FC and they are playing York this afternoon so he wants to go so i'll have a look around the shops   and then we'll have something to eat as a late birthday tea.

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi everyone

sorry not been on for a while 

Em what a pain hun just been reading up and seeing how everyone is doing glad you got over your bug though!

iccle one gutted for you really am 

Samper thanks for the pm i have drawn a _ under it so to speak ! how are you feeling?hope the little one ok ?

Denjon hi?

catice well done on your 2ww wait hun im with you on that

hi to everyone else

news is iv got 2 blasts in and 3 in freezer have felt really pos till other day now feeling neg! its really hard to deal with emotions are up/down as samper knows 
testing good friday few hours before i shoot off to my holiday home in wales! got bottle of vodka and one vimto have to see which i need to take!

good luck everyone i'll be thinking of you all


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

well done wendy

hope you don't go too mad in the next week while you wait.

take it easy, are you off work until then?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

iccle one, thinking of you, I wish there was something more we could do to help. Take care. 

Em, what a pain but hopefully the long wait will be worth it 

Wendy, good to hear from you- I'm really pleased that the blasts have been a success so far, I know it's hard to stay positive and the 2 ww feels like 2 decades wait, but do your best to stay positive- we're all behind you. 

Kat, didn't realise you had been through such a hard time losing so many pregnancies- you must be incredibley brave and strong to have gone through so much and keep on going! I really hope everything works out for you this time 

Denise how are you doing now? have you got any plans for more treatment in the near future?

Hope everyone else is OK.

Sam


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Sorry been AWOL..been really business and finishing of my Reflex course..

Motherhen -. really please for you.

Iccleone - So Sorry to hear your news. I'm thinking about you.

Hi Em..Glad that your doing ok..

Wendy - Glad that blasts has worked out for you. I had treatment at Care in Manchester , and then transferred to Notts.. we hopefully start Tx in April. My consultant -George, if we get enough embies, wants to take to blast, so hopefully I will get a good response like you. I had day 2 transfer last time, and he said that was too early for us..Wishing you all the luck.

Kerry - When are you due?

Sam - My god you have grown!.. You look really well.. Not long now..

Hi to princess,,Foxy Flower, Kat,and anyone else.

Have to run at work..

H X


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi ladies

its alot harder than i thought breezed threw till around thurs/fri now my heads all over just found something on my pantie liner its making me worry now!

Hickson hope you will i'll keep my fingers crossed for you 


thanks for the kind words samper im doing my best but the days are going slower!!


angels I work for myself so been able to take a good month or so off to relax but had to do my tax returns last week so that was quite messy!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening

had a great afternoon in York, did loads of window shopping cos i didn't really see anything i wanted, i just wandered around all the shops and made it look like i had all the money in the world to spend      

what do you do for a job wendy?

off to sit down now as i've not stopped moving all day

love Em X


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

​
Hope you are all having a good Sunday

X


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Angels - I love yok for shopping, I went to Blackpool Primark yesterday to get things for hospital, had a lovely lunch it was just a nice change, hope you get to start stimms soon xx

wendy - good luck with the 2ww hun, im sure you will be fine xx

hickson - glad the course is going well... I wish you all the best for the tx in April, not too long to wait.

kat -   what a terrible time you have had I really hope this is your turn sweet heart you really deserve it xx

hope samper kerry and niamh are all well 

iccle one -    thinking of you all the time hun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovely ladies,

Just a quickie from me. Second to last day in work! YIPPEE!! Slept terribly over the weekend so shattered today but am finishing early to see the Midwife. 

Just wanted to send hugs to everyone   Your such wonderful ladies.

K
xxx


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

hi ladies


well iv just had to most dragged out boring weekend ever and been on symptom watch 12 hours a day! not done ealy test so no clue whatsoever!   

how are you all ?

hope you had nice weekend


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Please please don't do an early test honey, its so not worth it.  The pee-stick   are on alert!!    Symptom watch is horrid, but this early its so hard to pinpoint anything specific. Just stay   and thats the best you can do...


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Kerry dont worry not goingt to its too close now 

iv got a cycle buddie from st mary's in manchester and she has been testing everyday and is sure its a neg today and its put me off testin!!


how is everyone this thread gone quiet ?

xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

afternoon all

been in blackpool all day at a hair show, really boring but at least it gets you out of the college building  
3 days to go then i'm off till 7th April (probably longer just depends if when my snow babies come home)

hope you are all ok


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

kerry I am so jealous that you are finishing work so soon, I keep forgetting that you are 3 weeks ahead of me  I have 16 days left, yipppee- there is a guy at work who is a total k**b head I can't wait to not have to see him everyday  I am praying he will leave before I go back to work.
Hope all went well with the MW.

Wendy hang in there not too long to go now, can you test any early because you had blasts put back or do you still have to test 15-16dpt? Good luck

Em, the hair shows sounds better than work 

Hi princess

Iccle one you haven't been out of my thoughts- I really hope you are hanging in there and haven't lost all hope


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Samper

they said to test on 21st coz its blast other wise it would of been 24th but whats really weird is my friend who is at st mary's has to test 24th and she is same day as me ... weird, anyway how are you feeling bet your reaaly excited now ? have you got everything for the baby yet??


----------



## CATICE (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Hoping you are ok.  I have had a good weekend.  Not as tired as I was before my ec.  I am getting paranoid though about going to the loo in case there is any spotting or anything.  I keep putting it off going....  I know I shouldn't be but can't help it.  I am going out of town on Wednesday so hopefully that will take my mind off things just a bit.  I have moments during work when I just forget about everything and it is great.  No worry... My test date is not till the 26th so I will have to take my test kit with me as I will still be away then.  

Wendy - hope your test goes well.  I don't think you should test before the date you have been told.  You will only be wasting money cause the tests are expensive also you would just be disappointed if they are negative and lets face it even if you are pregnant they will be if you test to early. Just remember no matter how faint the result if its positive its still positive.  I once had one which you could hardly make out but it was still positive. 

As I probably won't be on again until after 26th I wish you all the best of luck.  

See you all soon.

Kat


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi ladies  

Hope you don't mind me saying hello. I have just been having a nose around on the site and noticed this CARE Manchester thread. I had my 3rd cycle (1st at Care) in January, unfortunately it was BFN, but we got further than we ever had before so I was really glad that we'd moved to CARE. Having just looked at most of your tickers its really good to see that you've had a lot of success stories over here.

I am due to start another cycle in mid April (FSH levels permitting), so I am on count down.

Anyway, good luck to all of you with bumps and to all of those trying to achieve bumps with CARE.

Bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

welcome Sarah, i'll look forward to getting to know you, we're all a good lot on here so i hope you stick around.

I couldn't have got through the last 2 cycles without these girls and this site, both are a great support

off to bed now all that sea air has got to me  

Night Night
love Em XXX


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

sarah, welcome to the thread, we've had quite a few 'newbies' recently so you are joining at a good time 

Wendy- have bought pretty much everything for the baby, I have been waiting so long to be able to buy baby things it is such a joy to finally be able to do it  I've even bought here some baby Prada and Chipie which won't fit her until Christmas 

Cat- hang in there- I had some light bleeding on last cycle and was convinced it was all over, but that wasn't the case at all so try not to worry.

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Lovelies,

Last day!! WOO HOO!! Can't wait to lie in tomorrow, well if I can! Will probably be awake earlier than usual! 

Sarah ~ welcome to the thread hun, and good luck for your next cycle  

Sam ~ I'm so glad to be fnishing now hun. Really do need to take things easy. MW was fine, BP good, Urine fine, measuring a week ahead at 37cm, he's 1/5th engaged  so heading in the right direction! I hope the [email protected]*b head at work leaves before you go back! Is your jumper in your photo from H&M? I have the same one!

Em ~ hope the hair show was good. Not long till your off now, lots of   hun.

Wendy ~ Testing every day??!! Wow I just couldn't do that, espeically if a negative came up. Glad your hanging on hun  

Cat ~ its not long until 26th, hang in there  

Princess ~ hope your ok sweetie

Iccle ~ thinking of you  

xxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all

welcome Sarah, Good Luck with the treatment sweetheart....

Angels - great to hear you are having some time off for your frosties I have everything crossed for you xx

Sam - not long to go now hun...theres always one pain in the beck at work I too hope he leaves before you go back as a mummy!!!!

wendy - hang on in there not too long to go now hun... Good Luck 

Kerry - yay too your last day you have done soooo well hun xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

he, he, he Kerry  Yep my jumper is from H&M- we must have the same good taste  have they made a fuss of you on your last day? I hope so...

Titch's head was 4/5ths engaged last week but knowing my luck she will turn around again- i definitely think she is going to be willful   she wiggles around until DH put his hands on my tummy and then she stays completely still and as soon as he moves his hands she starts to move  I think DH is a bit upset about it 

My back is killing me today- I have been referred to the physio so hopefully she can help


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We do have good taste! My notes say 4/5ths palpable which mean she could feel 4/5th out of the pelvis so I'm a bit behind you! I'm sure he'll make his way down soon though! Had some flowers and vouchers from work, and a supplier gave me a really lovely teddy for BK. He's so cute. Am going to elave soon so my next post will be from home! YAY 

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I think I got it the wrong way round Kerry, I think like yours she is 1/5 engaged not 4/5ths! it says 4/5 under station in my notes- I think Station means palpable not engaged. I'm just a wally


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hiya girls

just a quick one as i've nipped home between visiting students in their salons, i couldn't get on yesterday as Mick was busy putting stuff on Ebay.

hope you are all ok

back later
Love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sam ~ how   I would take that to mean that she's 4/5ths engaged! But maybe different midwives use different terminology. Who knows! 

So much for my first day lie in, I was up showered and dressed for 8am!! Had a busyish day now chilling while DH and FIL sand the walls in the kitchen & dining room. Deep joy! The house is a state but hey ho, it'll be fine.

Hope everyone is ok.

K
xxxx


----------



## JulesHope (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi all, I haven't been on for a while. Was doing quite well I thought until today when my sister announced that her eldest son has got his 19 year old girlfriend pregnant and she seemed happy about it . So as you can imagine I've been feeling pretty poo ever since   . Know there are worse things but it was a real shock. Sure the positive spirit will be back soon though. (please tell me it will be   )

Anyway we have our first consultation at Manchester in 3 weeks time. Very nervous now it is becoming real. Does anyone have some good advice on what sort of things to ask or any other coping tips, please?

Sorry this was a me post. Having a bad day/night. 

Lots of love and luck to you all xxxx


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies

i know im going to get a telling off !!!

guess what i just got a BFP!!! wish i knew how to get those things that jump around on screen right now!!!!

I had to test today as iv had a flood in my holiday home so we have to set of at 6am tomorrow morn to meet the plummer to sort it out ma be knee deep in water not get for testing in !!

anyway i sort of felt like it had worked and i had ec on 5th so thought may get an accurate reading today 

i feel sick with excitement     

i know its too early and no one is on ff but i just had to post 

hope everyone else ok 
jules i know from your post you been down but look at my bfp as posative to you we had same prob !! so there is hope


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats Wendy!! You must be over the moon  Hopefully CARE will start to take more embies to blast stage. Good luck with everything, have a great break on the Vimto  keep in touch. I tested a day early so I'm not going to tell you off - like you I think I knew....

Jules- I think one of the worst things about IF is hearing about other people getting pregnant at the drop of a hat- when it is/was so difficult for us... but hang in there.... not long to go now til you see CARE.

With regards to things to ask, all I would say is to do as much research as possible so you fully understand all your options before you go. This way you will automatically know what questions to ask. I can't remember your specific history but in my case because I had unexplained Mr. Patel left it up to us to decide between IUI and IVF and although he said we had a better chance of conceiving with IVF he wouldn't tell us what to. 


I definitely would discuss taking your embies to blasts, as Wendy did because there is a lot of research indicating the success rates are higher- but do you take a gamble as you are likely to lose some embies along the way. I was a poor responder so this wasn't an option to me. Good luck

Kerry, it was the consultant who said it- he also said the head was far down in the pelvis and asked me if I was feeling lots of pressure which made me think it was 4/5ths engaged rather than palpable after reading my notes... but i have noticed that he has written 4/5ths under the 'station' heading and then 1/5th in the free comments box...I am seeing the MW on tuesday so will ask her- it's all very confusing...

I'm always up at 7-8am on a weekend morning but can't get up for work, it's typical isn't it- I'd love a lie in   I can't wait for my maternity leave to start now, I only have 12 working days left!!!!  I know I sound ungrateful moaning but I am so uncomfortable now - I have permanent upper back pain and my legs, feet and hands are swollen to double their size- I can't wait to just slop around the house in my 'tracky bums' and DH's jumpers   

We went to parentcraft last week and DH had his wedding ring on but mine doesn't fit anymore so I'm sure they thought I had nicked someone elses husband  and the MW started flirting with him- which was lovely seen as she was slim and I'm like a big fat whale 

laters

Sam


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks Sam


im over the moon dh wanted tom pick name at 7.am so gather he is ecxited too!!

thanks to everyone on care thread and best of luck to you all 

im going to go and have a wonderfull easter break now hope you all enjoy it too


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry it has taken so long for me to get on - not meant to keep you all in the dark, I just needed time to get my head round things.
I have started bleeding now, but am booked in at the Gynae ward on Tuesday to have a "medical" evac just to be sure as I still have some "products" (I found how they euphemise things very odd, trying to be delicate I suppose) left in my womb.
I am still devastated about losing my pregnancy (understandably!) I still find it hard to believe that it's over, there will be no birth in October, no maternity summer clothes to get.
This is actually the third pregnancy I have lost now, the other two were naturals when I was a lot younger. God tearing up again!! I thought I was over that.

We are trying again - I'm not ready to give up, I have hidden everything to do with treatment and babies though - not a syringe in sight and the blanket that I still haven't finished has been packed away, I'm not ready to work on it yet. 
I thought that once I was pregnant everything would be ok, I think that what may have happened though is that my blood formed antibodies against the foetus (RhD neg blood) - I didn't start bleeding the first time until the day after OTD, and I think that blood cells from the first foetus mixed in with mine causing me to lose that one and then because I didn't get my anti-D in time (which a few reports online have said I should get within the first 72hrs of any bleeding during any stage of a pregnancy) I then lost the second. I have had a shot yesterday though so I am hoping that will cover me for next time around - and I'll know to request a shot if it happens again as it only covers me for one pregnancy which could mean that if both embies implant and something goes wrong with one of them I will then be at risk of losing the other too.
It's all speculation though and I'll never know for sure (I could just have had a pregnancy after my last shot (18 yrs ago) and not realised (just thought I was late) and that is what caused the problem this time, I just think that the antibody thing is the likeliest explanation.

I have an NHS appointment in June (have to lose a bit of weight first, 2 BMI points) and if I haven't trimmed down by then then we'll go private again (ticking clock  ), we'll have to see if I can share again but after the last attempt Mr Lowe intimated that we could share as often as we were willing to with having a successful pregnancy on the recip side.

We talked about finding out about the recip this time and DH said that he didn't want to know, for myself though I don't think knowing would make any difference - it won't change the outcome for us, I think DH would feel bad if it was successful for them again and not us. Thats the risk you take though when sharing, he must just put it to the back of his mind though.

I know that one of you has just got a BFP - congrats   , Aah Wendy (I just had a look down!)

I hope everyone else is ok, Em, Sam.

Jules, threre is a thread on here that has a list of questions you could ask (we just deleted the ones that didn't apply to us) I'll see if Ican find it for you.

Oh Em - We were in York on Saturday too, I haven't been since I was about 18 and I needed to get out of town and do something different not sure why I thought about it but I just fancied a trip out to somewhere I didn't know (avoidance I guess). DH spoiled me, paid for an expensive lunch and bought me some perfume, it was really nice.

Right, I'm going to go and get something to eat and give my fingers a rest.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one thanks for coming on and giving us an update, I have been thinking about you both over the last week and am just so sorry that things didn't work about for you. I do understand how devastated you feel, it is so hard planning ahead 1 minute and then have nothing  the next. My other 'baby' would have been due on 24th Jan and I don't know how I would have got through the day if I hadn't been pregnant again...

I am glad that you are going to carry on, this is going to work for you and you ARE going to me a mummy one day. As I have already said I believe having got pregnant the 1st time prepared my body for getting pregnant again so June sounds like a perfect time for having another go.

You take care of yourself and remember we are all here for you.

Sam


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi everyone

just wanted to say thanks iccle one i know it must be hard for you at the moment but glad to hear your staying strong 

thats the spirit hunny 

hope you all have a great easter im off early on my hols in 2 hours


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening girls

had a really busy week at work and sooo glad i'm off now.

Wendy ~ you're away now but congratulations to you and DH,         
Here's your jumping things   

Iccle, great to hear from you, i know we have texted but i didn't want to keep bugging you when you might just need time for you and DH   great minds think alike, York is lovely. I'm off now for a couple of weeks so if you fancy meeting up in Bury or somewhere that'd be great.

Sam ~ what's it like being a lady of leisure  

i'll be back tomorrow when i've a little more energy

hope everyone is ok

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

I have just popped on to catch up with anything I missed from yesterday.

As is normal for me I had a look round see if there were any new threads (I sometimes reply to these), and I saw a few tickers tracking peoples pregnancies and it really got to me. It's weird though because none of "ours" do  , I think I am in the "Why not me?" feeling sorry for myself stage. I think it doesn't bother me with you Sam, Princess and Kerry (and now Wendy) because I know you and how much you have gone through to get pregnant. It's gonna take a while to get over this I think.

Hi Em, I appreciated hearing from you and you got it just right  . I'd love to have a coffee somewhere, I have to go in to hospital a couple of times next week though to have the medicated evacuation   (Tues and Thurs) but I'll probably be off the week after too so maybe then if I am not too rough?
I don't know Bury well enough to even know if there is a cafe let alone one that we could have a decent cuppa and a bite to eat in (I have only been to one and that was an outdoor one on the market!!).
Mind you the only cafe I been to in Rockerdale has been the Balcony Cafe (although the food is great there!).

Hi Sarah - welcome to the  thread  

Jules - sorry you fell bad - I'm the only one even remotely interested in kids right now with family / anyone I know there hasn'teven been a "scare" that I know of for a couple of years. It can't be easy though, it's bad enough seeing pregnancies without knowing the people involved and that it was an accident / unwanted.

Right off to whip DH into shape - we got a new bed for the pregnancy and I can't leave it in the hallway any longer, we are going to put it up I'm not forking out for a new bed and leaving it boxed up in the spare room for god knows how long


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi everyone!  

I hope you dont mind me joining this thread.  I am having my first go of IVF at Care and start down regging tonight.  Bit nervous but also slightly excited as I feel like we are back doing something again!  Hope everyone is well tonight and looking forward to getting to know everyone and hopefully share some BFPs along the way!

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Libeth, you are more than welcome. I was really nervous on my first go but it doesn't take long to feel like an old pro!!

Good luck


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

finally found that link, here you go Jules: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.msg888399#msg888399


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

I've managed to get a chest infection from somewhere so feeling pretty sorry for myself 

Unfortunately Em, I'm not a lady of leisure yet...It's Kerry who started her maternity leave this week- I've still got a few weeks left, but hopefully they will fly by 

Iccle one, I know what you mean about seeing pregnancy tickers, I think that's why i had to stay away for a few months after my m/c- I just couldn't face coming on here at the time. You are fully entitled to feel sorry for yourself and to take your time getting over it. I hope next week isn't too awful.

Libeth, welcome to the thread- looking forward to getting to know you... Good luck with your cycle, keep us posted.

Hope everyone else is OK

Sam


----------



## JulesHope (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh Wendy, that is wonderful news!!!! Congratulations   You must be over the moon. 
Can I just ask, where did you do your research on blasts? As we are in a similar situation to the one you and your DH were in I'm wondering if it'd be good for us too. Really happy for you.  

Iccle, I am so sorry to hear your sad news. I know we haven't spoken much but I really feel for you. Take good care of yourself.     
Thank you for the link to the questions, it is really helpful. It's hard to think straight sometimes so a list like that is a big help.

Thanks for the advice Samper. We are seeing Mr Patel too. As we have male factor infertility I think our best options are IVF or most probably, IVF with ICSI. Swaying towards ICSI at the moment.

Good luck Lisbeth. Fingers crossed for you. We're starting our first cycle next month hopefully.  

We are going to York next week for a day out and tea at Betty's   I went to uni there and it is still my most favourite place in the world. Hoping that'll put me in a positive frame of mind. Lots of love to you all as usual xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Happy Easter everyone  

Sorry Sam I thought it was you, like you said it won't be long.

Iccle, I think i did that last time I thought you lived in Bury   we could do Manchester or Trafford or anywhere you like. Hope you are feeling a bit brighter, you know i'm always here.

Hope everyone is having a good few days holiday.

I rang Care yesterday as i'd taken the 7 days worth of nori?? to bring on AF, the woman (can't remember her name) said i should get AF after about 4 days of the meds but not to worry if i didn't and ring them when i'd finished them, so as i hadn't had AF I rang and Alison rang me back, she said i was wrong and i would get AF about 4 days after finishing the meds and then to ring.
I was a bit annoyed because i always make sure to the letter as to what i have to do and i certainly heard her right, even Mick said thats what she said. 
i wish i did remember her name cos she was quite rude to us when we were there, saying that i shouldn't have been there on a Saturday for a D/R scan, Saturdays were for stimm scans only and i told her i was there because it was when i had been told to come for a scan and as we are private it is for our convenience. (snotty cow) i'll certainly be watching for her to get her name!

anyway just need AF to show her face then i can have next D/R scan and get on with the next meds.

see you in a bit
love Em X


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Thanks for all of your lovely welcomes. Having a bad day today, went back to CARE yesterday to have my FSH tested before we are supposed to cycle again in April and they rang me back yesterday afternoon to say that my FSH has sky rocketed to 16. I am so gutted. I have been given a prescription for Cyclo progynova and I have to start on that on Day 5 until Day 21. Has anybody else on this thread ever had to have this drug and did it work? Mr Lowe said only last week that so long as my FSH stayed low then he had no concerns about me having another normal cycle. This is so typically me, nothing ever runs smoothly for me. I am now going to be worrying for the next month that my FSH comes down and that in iteslf doesn't help does it, stress elevates it...aggggghhh!!

Sorry about my little rant.

I had a lovely ticker on before counting down to starting in April but I have taken it off again now as I feel like i am tempting fate.

Iccle One - I am so sorry about your news, that is so hard. You are being extremely brave. Sending you a massive  

Sam - Hope you are feeling better soon  

Sounds like a few of you might be in my area, I live in Summerseat, Bury.

Wendy - Well done, that's lovely news    

Bye for now
Sarah xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

Em - I do live on Bury but only for a couple of years so far and I don't really shop here. Trafford centre would be good - I know my way round the food court  

And Sarah - I live in Brandlesholme!!! Not far from you at all. And please don't worry about the rant - that's what we are here for (we all still apologise though   ).
I've never had progynova or no of anyone having it so I have no idea what it will do for you sorry. I have heard of people having accupuncture and that helping - I think one of the ladies here is doing reflexology (similar premise) and she has a couple of fertility related clients (is that you Kerry?)

I used that list on my first visit too Jules - not all of of it is relevant for everyone but it really helped us having something to choose from rather than trying to think of things we didn't even know about. We went straight to Care and hadn't been through the NHS first so we had no clue about all the variables.

Well I have to go to my sisters this afty to drop Easter Eggs for the kids - I don't see these ones much (from my dads side) and I'm not exactly looking forward to it, the sister I grew up with knows me inside out and behaved perfectly when I went the other day, these don't know me so there are definitely going to be some awkward moments I think - as long as I don't cry it'll be ok  

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

Wendy ~ Huge   Hun what great news. Sorry to hear about the flooding, I hope you get it sorted quickly.

Iccle ~ Hi hun, so nice to see you posting. You've been so brave, I can't imagine how hard its been for you both   I hope your hosp appts go as well as they can this week. Thinking of you. Yes it is me with the reflexology. 

Sarah ~ as said above, I've been having reflexology. I had about 8 sessions before tx last year and have juts started again in an effort to keep me calm and get me through labour! I truly believe it helped with tx and would definitely recommend it.

Em ~ how rude of the Care lady. I remember when I had norothisterone they said I would get a bleed about 4 days after finishing my last tablet. I hope Af arrives soon for you.

Sam ~ 12 days will fly by hun. I've been that busy since I finished on Tuesday I'm suffering for it now, I have swollen feet and ankles so I'm meant to be resting today! Hope your ok and not suffering too much with your back pain. My notes say 4/5th palpable under the Station heading, so defo 1/5th engaged. Think he's moved further down too as keep getting little electric shock type pains and constant bladder abuse!! I'm all packed and ready to go, but still  at the prospect of birth!

Jules ~ we saw MR P as well, he's so lovely. Good luck for you appt.

Libeth ~ welcome to the thread hun 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, loo calls!!

xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Iccle One – Oh you are literally only about a mile and a half away from me then. When I first moved to Bury about 13 years ago I used to live in Brandlesholme on Hunstanton Drive, I shared a big scary looking house with a load of my friends.
I am currently taking Wheatgrass, Agnus Castus, Oil of evening Primrose and a whole host of other vits in the hope that it will help balance my hormones. I also have weekly acupuncture at Dr & Herbs in Bury and I love that, I’ve been today in fact. I have neglected my accupuncture since my BFN in February. Might give the reflexology a try too. I used to have that a few years ago and I loved it, its really relaxing.
Hope the visit to your sisters isn’t too hard xx

Kerry – Congrats on your bump. Not long now hey!! I will give the reflexology thing a go as my friend’s mum does it. 

Off to see my nieces and nephew tonight to do the Easter Egg drop and also to get some much needed cuddles.

Love and hugs Sarah xxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi everyone 

sorry been AWOL, not been feeling too great 

wendy - congratulations on your pregnacy hun, it will fly by!!!

iccleone - you are so brave, glad you have made the decission to try again, I waited about 9 months before I decided to ask about my recipient and I don't think it makes a difference either.  take some time with dh and I hope you will be able to have a go with nhs xx

emms - how r u hun?

samper - are you any better I think there is something going round, take things eay....

kerry - I hope you are taking things easy  

welcome to the newbies and Happy Easter to all xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Still feeling crappy, but hopefully on the mend. Having a  baby permanently pressed against my bladder and a bad cough don't go well together, if you know what I mean 

As a result of my odema mixed with having a temperature from my chest infection I now have a (very itchy) rash all up the back of my legs and around my elbows so have been feeling very sorry for myself. Fortunately my legs and feet are a lot less swollen after spending 3 days in bed 

How are you Princess? are you still poorly too?

Sarah, are you taking your supplements under the guidance of a herbalist, it may be worth asking them about DHEA to improve your egg quality? I used to have weekly acupuncture and loved it- I think I will go and see her again when I start my maternity to see if she can help me have an easier labour.

Kerry, I know what you mean about the funny electric shock type pains, I've getting them. You not alone about being  about labour, we had our parent craft class cancelled last Thursday so missed having the ward tour, hopefully they will be able to do it next week.


Hi Em, what a cheek having a go at you when you're spending that type of money!! They are usually so friendly and helpful as well!

Iccle one, I hope the visit to your sisters went OK.

Off back to lie on the sofa now, enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

​
Hope you are all having a nice rest

we've just got home from the gym (it's great when United are playing as the gym is empty ) and are off out for tea in a while.

Princess ~ take care, glad you are feeling a bit better

Sam ~ You take it easy as well, look after yourself & get well soon
I've never had anyone who isn't nice at Care, i've had this woman before and she's normally nice, perhaps she was having an OFF DAY at our expense!

Iccle ~ how are you doing hon? give me a yell if you want to do something, but only if you are ready 

Swinny ~ how's you?

Kerry ~ hope you are OK

Libeth ~ welcome sweetie

Jules ~ we love York (we had our first dirty weekend away there many years ago )

right off to look on Ebay

see you later
love Em X


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi everyone

hope you have all had a good Easter Monday

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

I've been to the hospital and they aren't going to do anything yet as I have pretty much stopped bleeding and everything seems to have happened naturally. I have to go back on Friday for a scan and another blood test to see how things stand. 
We have a review appointment on 15th April, I'm not sure whether to try and blag the NHS (as we have already had 3 private attempts, but when I called to cancel the appointment they had sent for June the nurse said to keep it incase this attempt wasn't successful - I'm not sure if they realise that this last go was our 3rd   ) or if we should just see about sharing again.
I have also started my vits again - I had stopped taking them in a fit of depression - "what's the point" etc, I'm not ready to pick up my knitting again yet though  

I didn't know you had Odema Sam - is that like water retention? And yes the visit to my sisters went ok, I think that the younger of the two split up from her partner whilst we were there though   She said that they had a row before we got there because he didn't want to help decorate and when he came back they started rowing pretty much straight away and then he left. Me and Karen (the elder of the two) didn't know what to say and made our excuses pretty soon after. I have only just thought about oit again actually - I had better giver her a bell and see how things are, she has two small boys the eldest has Cerebal Palsy so things aren't easy for her at the best of times.

Hope everyone else is ok, going to make tea now - I'm starving


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Iccle one I'd definitely try and blag the NHS, I keep getting a 'you have reached the top of the list' letter from them and being invited to the next meeting- as crazy as it may seem I can't yet bring myself to tell them to take us off the list so I keep deferring it ( I know I'm being stupidly superstitious) I have put on the reponse that we have had 1 IUI and 2 IVFs which I'm pretty sure should make us inelligible but it hasn't stopped them inviting us. I will definitely tell them to take us off the list when the baby comes.

Glad the visit to yours sisters went ok, hope your sister sorts things out with her other half. Hope the scan goes well on Friday and you don't need any surgical intervention.

I'm still full of a cold   I guess I have been lucky so far to escape any illness so far in my pregnancy but it's definitely caught up with me now! I saw the MW today and baby sounds fine so that's the main thing. I have to go for some more blood tests, this time for my liver because apparently the rash that is now all up my legs can be caused by liver enzymes!!

Hope everyone had a good easter weekend

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening girls

hope you are all ok

Iccle ~ I've been thinking about you today, i didn't want to text but i hope my thoughts and prayers reached you  

AF has eventually arrived so i'm in for a scan on Thursday morning to see if i've eventually D/R properly.

see you all soon
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I think I'm having a relapse - I have been feeling crappy for a couple of hours and instead of getting some love from dh I have snapped at him til he went to bed in a huff and now I am sat here crying.

I just feel like I am not going to get pregnant      I have said that I am going to try again but right now I feel like I should give in and accept that it will never happen. I am eating way too much - dh has clocked it and correctly diagnosed comfort eating, I thought I was over the loss but I guess not . I have felt ok for a few days -now I feel like it's day one again. 
I had to have a termination when I was a kid, at the time I had a wierd 'on a knife edge' feeling - I really didnt _want_ to do it but I knew it was for the best (child of a gym slip mum myself) I went private so that there wouldn't be a record of it (I got pregnant in the middle of a custody battle) and I remember knowing in the hospital that this would be the only child I would have - I am so scared that this is true. I had to birth the baby because I was so far along and I am worried that the only experience of motherhood I will have is of losing babies.

I forgot to leave what I think was the embryonic sac at the hospital today so I had to flush it when I got home as it seemed silly to do anything else at the time - I think that was the wrong thing to do, it feels that way now.

Maybe I have felt ok because I still 'had' it, I kept it in the freezer over the weekend.

I don't know, I'm not thinking very clearly right now.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Awww Iccle One...Of course you aren't over the loss it's going take you time, you are absolutely entitled to feel how you do. Take your time...

I also has a termination a long time ago, for years I felt that I didn't 'deserve' to get pregnant again and that I had given up one my one chance of having a child. It sounds like you were too young and going through too much of a tumultous time to keep that baby at that time, but this doesn't mean that you are never going to have your own child....

Don't feel bad for grieving you are entitled to have bad days- I really believe that you will be a Mum, you are so strong and so brave after everything you have gone through.

Hang in there, you'll have good days and bad days and we are always here for you. 

Sam


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Iccle One 

Just had to reply to your post as I can completely understand how you're feeling    I too had a termination when I was 21 after being initially told I'd never conceive naturally as my endo etc was so bad...it wasn't planned (I was on pill) and was a complete shock as didn't realise for a few months (had proper periods).  It was probably one of the hardest decisions I've ever had to make but I knew it was the right decision at the time (I too have a very young mum...she was 15 when got pg with me but she has been an amazing mum and always worked to support me...another story !) but my situation was different & although in long term relationship it was not a happy one ! (split up shortly after) Sadly there are quite a few ladies in our position.....please don't beat yourself up about it....you most certainly do deserve to have a baby 

Ok, I hold my hands up and admit that I have times when I wonder if perhaps that was my only chance but when I'm thinking about it logically, it's all if's and but's and my life would've been so very very different...it's a different path I would've trod...and I wouldn't have met my wonderful DP, who is my life, my rock !  Again, like you, I've suffered several early miscarriages/chemical pregnancies (all with my DP) but I have to keep believing that it will happen for us....yes, it's taking a little longer than planned and not exactly how I envisaged conceiving but IT WILL HAPPEN.....and IT WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU TOO !

I know it's not easy to believe it at the moment and I can empthasise with you....you need to grieve at the moment, that's exactly what you're going through....but the old cliche is true...time is an amazing healer and one day you will be holding your dream in your arms  

Thinking of you
Take care
Natasha


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Girls

I woke dh up as soon as I had finished typing - I got a grip of myself and thought that I could either sit on my own in the middle of the night upset or I could go upstairs and wake dh.
He was his usual lovely self and wasn't annoyed that I had woke him up, he said that he had figured that I would be upset and knew it for sure when I got snappy but he also knew he had to wait for me to come to him (I would have just denied anything was wrong).
I so did the right thing in marrying him, yeah we disagree and are sometimes irrational but he is the most loving person I have ever met.

I do carry a lot of guilt from that termination even though I know it was absolutely for the best - I still had 2 years of school left, our lives would have been awful, my mum wasn't terribly supportive she had her own issues to deal with I suppose (although I didn't see it at the time). I had periods too - by the time I found out it was too late for a "normal" termination and I had to birth the baby, it's funny but I was so doped up from about 2 in the afternoon that I can't remember anything but I remember the birth with absolute clarity.
Anyway, when I am rational (as I am now) I know that it has no bearing on me being able to have a baby, sometimes it all just overwhelms me - It never truly leaves me, I could still cry today but most days I am able to deal with it better.

I really appreciate being able to talk to you girls, and thank you for sharing too.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Iccle One*...big hugs to you...that's what we're all here for, to offer support....and sounds like you have an amazing DH too 



Take care 
Natasha xx


----------



## CATICE (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi guy's 

Glad to hear you are all well.  Iccle I am so glad you are back telling us how you are doing .  Wendy I am so happy for you I hope you get on ok  .

I am afraid my news are not so good .  Have been away since last week but came home this morning.  Had a great break in the Caravan that is until this morning when I did the test and it was negative. I was gutted and so was my DH.  We have been hoping this would work and the people we have told were also sure it would.  I have to do another test on Friday but I am getting brown discharge and what looks like old blood.  I don't think it will work.  When I was pregnant with one of my ectopic I once had a period and only found out two weeks later that I was pregnant but I don't think that is happening again.  I know I was always late in getting a positive test but I never used to have any discharge until after I had a positive test.  I think it is over.  

I have to ring care again on Friday but that is just to tell them what Friday's test is like.  We will probably be offered an appointment but I am not sure what to do.  Will wait till then.  Don't think we can afford to do it again I just have to get to terms that maybe it will never happen.  Just wish I could win the lottery......I am sure we all do.

No matter what it does not get any easier.  I have to go back to work tomorrow.  If I start to bleed more I may stay at home as it will be heavier than normal.  Just wish this time it could have worked.  Feel so useless and like I have failed again.  I just want to give my love to a baby is that to much to ask?

Anyway I better stop now before I start crying again.  

See you all soon.

Kat


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I'm sorry Kat, although I had a negative in the early hours of my OTD and then a positive the day after (which I only did on the off chance at dh's insistance) I know it didn't work out but I don't think it had anything to do with the way the result went over those couple of days. Is today your OTD? I hope it works out for you  

Minxy thank you, that teddy is adorable


----------



## CATICE (Feb 22, 2007)

iccle 
What is OTD?
kat


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one, glad to hear you are feeling more positive again. Sounds like you have a great DH. I know it sounds crazy but I think the good thing to have come out of our IF journey was just how close DH and I are now- we are a true team and are far more sensitive of and to each others feelings after everything we have gone through- sounds like the same is true for you and your DH as well...

I think it's only natural to feel guilt for your termination, it sounds to me like you did exactly the right thing.It also sounds such a terrible experience for some one so young to go through you certainly don't deserve to be punished for it.

I was probably a few years older than you when I had mine and I think I may have made a different decison if I had been able to talk to my Mum about it, but we are catholics and she always told me as I grew up that if I ever had an abortion she would dis-own me. I knew if I had told her I was pregnant I would be effectively be giving up my options. I lived at home and my brother and sister were only 2 at the time I was petrified either way but made the decision I did and have to live with it. To this day I haven't told my Mum, I couldn't face her disappointment...

Anyway glad you are feeling better- we are always here for you.

Kat, so sorry for you and DH again you have been though so much- you should have your review meeting with CARE and see what you can do next, you may be able to work something out on the finances... Take care of yourselves and good luck 

OTD is official test day


----------



## CATICE (Feb 22, 2007)

It was my OTD today.  I am still going to do the test on Friday.  I suppose I am just still hoping.  I think though deep down that it will be negative again.  Life goes on though so I will just have to deal with it.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Ah yes lovely Catholicism, my family were Catholic which was why termination was never broached for my mum when she found out about me, or contraception afterwards, hence my sister 18 mths later!- and although her aunt took me and my sister on she was never really given the support she needed from her dad and stepmum either and has had a messed up life, well it was messed up before then hence the whole underage sex thing! It's not right when religion makes you blind to whats best for your family (not dissing your mum at all) but it causes a lot of hurt all over the world.

Kat, I know things don't look good, but what kept me going was that every day without bleeding was a day closer to everything being ok. here's hoping for a late positive


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hello ladies
I'm sorry this is a quick me post and just sending iccle a big big hug  I havent time to read it all back but i can see whats happened. thinking of you xxxx
I promise to try and catch up tomorrow or over the weekend properly but anyone on their 2ww  and good luck to everyone else currently having tx.  Saw gynae yesterday, she is getting me to theatre and starting with a laparoscopy to try and sort the cyst and endo out but if its too big or awkward she is proceeding to laparotomy  and cutting me open.  The thought of going through the recovery of that again scares me to death but just have to deal with it.

be back soon, hope everyone is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

I'm sat here   at how much you've all been through...you all so deserve to be mummies and please don't think for one minute that your actions in your pasts mean you won't have the chance to be mummies in the future. I feel very guilty for being so lucky to have had treatment work first time for us   when you're all going through so much.

Huge   to you very brave, strong and lovely ladies.

K
xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Kerry, I can't believe you are past 37 weeks OMG!! BK could be born anytime now how exciting!! How are you enjoying maternity leave?

Nice to hear from you Flower, hopefully you will be able to get away with laparoscopy, fingers crossed


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tell me about it hun, it's just sinking in that he could arrive anytime!! I'm so  !!! Mat leave been busy so far, am hoping to rest up tomorrow. Couldn 't sleep this morning so was up at 7.45 and had cleaned all downstairs, sorted washing, mopped the floor and changed the bed by 9.30! Needed a rest then! Not long for you now hun. How's your swelling? I hope its gone down.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Girls

Iccle ~     your DH sounds great, it's nice to see it has brought you closer rather than apart, always here for you  

Flower ~ hope it's only a lap, like you i know what it's like to recover from an otomy and it's not nice, great to hear from you

Kerry ~   anytime now    especially with the nesting

Cat ~ sorry it's not the result you want  

Sam ~ Hiya

Wendy ~ back to reality, glad you had a nice break even if you spent the time fixing leaks  

Hi everyone else

got my scan in the morning to see if i'm down regulated at last, i'll let you know how i get on  

ta ra for now
love em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

HI

Em, hope the scan went well... and you get those frosties inside their mummy soon 

Kerry, the swelling is a little better but this bloody rash is awful, I think SalllyAnne over in the 3rd trimester thread has the same thing- I've just been for some blood tests to check liver function 'cos apparently it is cause by liver enzymes or something and is just supposed to clear itself up when bubs is born  I know what you mean about being  we have our next parentcraft class tonight at the hospital and DH is now telling me he is too ill to come- he'll have to force himself he's going through this labour as well and needs to be prepared 

Kat, how are you? is the bleeeding holding off?

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello.
I hope that you don't mind me butting in on this thread but thought it the best place!
I have just had another BFN at another clinic and have sort of got disillusioned with htem. There are lots that they don't offer ( like hatching) and even though I am private never get to see a Dr just the Nurse. I feel that " a change is as good as a rest" and want to look into other clinics. Just wondered if anyone had any comments on yours at Care.. and if any golden-oldies are being treated there ( do they treat over 40's.. we respond well and my FSH was 6 last time). I have downloaded their stuff but nothing like hearing how it really is.
Many Thanks
Bright Eyes.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Bright Eyes

I have my BFP thanks to CARE so would definitely recommend them. Mother Hen has just recently had her baby after her 1st cycle at CARE and I think she is about 39- we don't hear from her too much recently for obvious reasons but you could try PMing her. Hickson is 40 she had her 1st treatment at MCR but has now moved to Notts so again she would be worth you speaking to, to se why she made the move.

I think there are about 5 or 6 of us that have had BFPs from CARE in the last 10 months.

In fairness you see the Cons before starting treatment, all the monitoring is done by the nurses and sonographer but if you aren't responding or have any questions you can ask to see/speak to a cons at anytime. You will also see the cons before, during and after EC and again for ET- so the nurses do have a major part to play but the cons are available. It is a really nice clinic and you get to see you embies and get photos before they go back in.

They have recently started taking embies to blastocyst stage and Wendy is our most recent success story after having a blast transfer.

Which clinic are you with now MFS?

Good luck

Sam


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Dr Lowe sent me our next cycle plan today so it’s starting to seem real again. Hopefully the HRT tablets that they’ve put me on will bring my FSH down so that I can start in April again. My friend Karen rang me to say that Dr Patel had said that they have been getting some really good results with the Cylco Progynova so fingers crossed.

Iccle One   I know I am new to this thread and so I hope you don’t mind me butting in. You are being so brave and trying to move forward but you are allowed to be down, you are grieving. 
I too had a termination when I was 24 and I was having twins. I was in a bad relationship and didn’t think I’d cope and so I made the decision to have a termination. There isn’t a day that goes by that I don’t think about my decision and whether that pregnancy was going to be my only one. We have to keep plugging at it and hope to god that it wasn’t and that we will be blessed eventually. I totally agree with Natasha, if I’d gone though with that pregnancy I wouldn’t have the career that I have and the wonderful DP that I am with. I would have had to go back to Winsford to live with my mum, my life would have been a struggle and totally different. I would maybe have had twins, but under circumstances where I wouldn’t have been able to give them everything that I want my child to have. I am a firm believer in fate and it just wasn’t meant to be at that point in time. Our time will come, I am sure 

Sam – I have been taking DHEA for about 10 months now so I am hoping that it’s making a difference for me. 

Cat -  

Flowerpot – I hope it doesn’t end up in another laparotomy for you. I know exactly how you feel I’ve had to have 2 and it’s a hard recovery isn’t it.  Lets  that it’s ok with just the laparoscopy

Kerry – It’s lovely to see that the treatment works; you are an inspiration to us  

Em – Hope your scan went well xx

Bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi  

First off - Kerry, never,never, never feel guilty. We all have our own paths, and just because it has worked first time for you doesn't mean that you have suffered, or deserve it, less. And you are so close to having your baby here   I am so excited for you!

Flower, I can understand how scary this must be for you - I had a laparotomy too when I had my tubes removed, I hope you get away with keyhole  . Will you be able to go in soon? I always prefer to get bad stuff out of the way (complete opposite to dh!!). Fingers crossed Flower.

Bright Eyes - I would echo what the other girls have said Care have been brilliant with me, the nurses do most of the observations, but you see a cons when it counts. Everyone was great with my M/C Mr Patel came to check the scan and both he and the nurse were very sensitive and got me into my local NHS hospital straight away.

Glad you have your protocol Swinny, I haven't had any experience of the Cyclo Pogynova but I hope it does the trick for you   . I know in the cold light of day that what I did was for the best, sometimes I'm not rational  , I'm sorry that you have had to go through a termination too. 

Princess - How are you? not heard from you for a couple of days.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

DH is refusing to come to the parentcraft tonight with me, which is the main one that he needs to come to because it's at the hospital and they go though the labour and what happens if there are any complications etc... He says he is too ill...he has a bloody cold- that I've just had and at least he can take stuff- I was just on the odd paracetemol.

I am soooo p***ed off, I'm petrified of giving birth and will now have to do it with a DH who hasn't got a clue and is likely to make the situation worse because he'll get into a panic, hopefully the baby won't come early and then at least my Mum will have arrived back in the UK and she will be there for me.

Sorry for the moan- I know I should just be grateful to be pregnant and to have a DH so shouldn't winge but men can be so pathetic sometimes.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

KerryB said:


> Hi lovelies,
> 
> I'm sat here  at how much you've all been through...you all so deserve to be mummies and please don't think for one minute that your actions in your pasts mean you won't have the chance to be mummies in the future. I feel very guilty for being so lucky to have had treatment work first time for us  when you're all going through so much.
> 
> ...


Hey you, my old clomid buddy....I want none of that talk thank you !!   You should never feel guilty...you have been through your own journey to get where you are.....and I am soooo pleased and happy for you ! Can't believe you're gonna be a mummy very soon 

*Flower*  .....hunny, so good to see you back on the boards  Although sorry to hear you've got to have laparoscopy, possibly laparotomy (let's hope not!) but fingers crossed it'll deal with this pesky cyst.

lotsa love n hugs to you both....

Natasha xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

Been for my scan and guess what I'M DOWN REGULATED AT LAST!!!!
well on the scan anyway, need to wait for a phone call to say that the bloods also confirm that i'm down regulated, so i should be able to start the other meds tomorrow hopefully which will take me to about 14/15th April for ET, but I never follow how it should be so watch this space  

hope you are all ahving a good day
back later 
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Ohhhhhh yes men can be such cry babies Sam.

Dh refused to come out to the shops with me yesterday because he has a coldsore on his lip. I made him watch a pregramme in the evening about a guy in Portugal that has a tumor on his face, he got embarrassed 5 minutes in and said "I can't believe I was so bothered by my coldsore, look at what that poor guy has to put up with"  

Try making a lemsip, put it in his hand and say "I know you feel like crap, however this is our most important visit and I need you there with me. Now drink this it will make you feel better" - I have lost count of the times I have had to do similar with my dh  

Fantastic news Em - so glad


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Em, fingers crossed for a BFP at the beginning of May  

Iccle one, I know exactly the progamme you are talking about-poor guy. Men are such babies he's now slumped moaning on the sofa and told me he is too ill to discuss the parentcraft- I've just told him not to bother I think I'd rather go alone than listen to him moaning on  I know what he will be like on the day- he'll just get into a total panic because he hates not being in control of a situation and he'll end trying to boss me around which won't help... (I'll probably just punch him in my increased state of pain)   

I shouldn't be mean he is very supportive in the main


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Sam - Men are such girls aren't they with colds. Anyhow, its not a cold its manflu didn't you know, how could you expect him to leave the house with manflu   No seriously though, you need to give it him with both barrels, he needs to be there with you tonight. Which hospital are you having your baby in?

Em - Whhooo hooo, well done you on the down regging. I am hoping to be right behind you if this HRT stuff does its thing and brings my FSH down. I am hoping to start stimming towards the end of April.

Bye for now
Sarah xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

at your dh doing the whole dying swan routine Sam, my dh is lovely too but it is obviously the end of the world when he is ill


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I made him have a lemsip and something to eat (what a performance) and miraculously he is well enough to take the dog out for a walk and come to the hospital   Honestly what are they like- it's a good job they don't have to give birth 

Good luck with new drug Sarah- for some reason CARE never tested my FSH levels (that I know about)


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

well if he hadn't have said that he might not be able to make it to the hospital you wouldn't have known how ill he was!!!  
And what's the point of a bloke being ill if no-one knows how ill you are?


----------



## CATICE (Feb 22, 2007)

Good morning all,

I am on bright and early.  Woke up when DH went to work and can't sleep.  As I expected things have not gone to well.  I did the test on Wednesday and it was negative.  I then started bleeding really bad yesterday afternoon.   Had to go home form work early.  I had been told by Care to do another test this morning unless I started to bleed.  I did a test anyway and of course it was also negative.   Wednesday was the worst day for me.  I would just start crying  and could not controll it.  Yesterday was better because I could go to work and get my mind of things.  I had a bad evening though with very severe cramping .  Today I am fine.  I am sure it will hit me again at some point but at the moment I am ok.  I am staying away from work as it is Friday.  I am never off ill normally so I think I can take a day off under the circumstances.  I had warned them I might if I started bleeding.


Where do we go from here?   This was going to be my only chance at IVF as I don't think we can afford to do it again.  I was just looking at the Care price list as we have 5 frosties.  It said the transfer from frozen is £900.  It is less than what I thought.  Does anyone know what else you have to pay also what drugs you need to take and how much it all costs.  I am assuming I would have to take some medication prior to transfer.  Do I have to have any scans etc.  before they can be put in?  Also are all the embies frozen separately or do they have to take them all out of freezing to find two which work? We will be going back to Care for a consultation once I have spoken to them today to make an appointment.  If we do it again I am going to try not to tell anyone.  I normally only tell two people at work and my parents just in case someting goes wrong.   DH tells everyone at work and his whole family.  It just makes it harder when he has to go back to work again.  He did not want to face them yesterday but I told him he had to go cause I was going.  I think this time if I do it again I will try to go to Care on my own so that he does not need to have any time off and therefor does not feel the need to explain to people where he is going. It is just hard because everyone wants to see how you are doing and although I appreciate the concern I don't really feel like talking about it with people as they don't know what to say to me.  Maybe I am just being selfish. My sister in law took it really badly as she had been to a psychic last week who said we were going to have a boy.  I did not take any notice cause I am always cautious.  I think even if it did work I would not believe it until I actually had the baby in my arms.


I have been looking into adoption.  It sounds very complicated and actually quite scary . Not sure if it is something we would go for.  They not only have to look at us and make sure we are fit to look after a child they also have to look into family and friends.  I don't think there is anything wrong with anyone we know which would prevent us form adopting but some people are quite private and would maybe not want to be assessed by a social worker.  Maybe I just need to get some more information.  Not sure.  I think I will look at the option of frosties first. 


Regardless of what happens DH and I have come to the conclusion that our life has been on hold and we are not going to do that any more.  We have not changed the car in case we end up with twins etc.  Now we are just going to live life as if we are not going to have kids.  We even talked about changing the spare bedroom into a gym yesterday.  If we then do get lucky and have a baby we can always change it back to a bedroom but we need to get on with our lives and live our lives first and if it happens it happens and we will deal with it.  


I am sorry to be going on and on about myself.   Just needed to get some things off my chest and as you all know what I am going though it makes it a lot easier than talking to other people who have not been though it.  They all want to try to give you some hope and tell you all will go well but you get to a point when you realize it has failed but people are still telling you you might be wrong and it may actually work.  They just mean well but it does not help.

Thanks

Kat


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

CATICE said:


> I am sorry to be going on and on about myself.  Just needed to get some things off my chest and as you all know what I am going though it makes it a lot easier than talking to other people who have not been though it.


Hi Kat

This is exactly what we are all here for, to support each other  I'm really sorry that things didn't work out for you this time but it looks like there is 'some light' in that you have your frosties and can probably afford to do an FET.

To be honest Em is our resident expert on FET as she is going through it at the moment so will be able to tell you more about the detail etc..

I do know that it is possible to either a natural or a medicated FET, however CARE would advise you which option is likely to be the most successful for you, so the most important thing now is to get your review appointment booked and get back on the rollercoaster as soon as you feel ready.

It sounds like you are going through all the thought process my DH and I went through last year following our 1st IVF m/c. I thoroughly researched adoption but wasn't ready to give up totally on IVF at that point and because of the 6 or 12 month 'grievance' period they have realised that I couldn't carry on with IVF and apply to adopt- so adoption went on the back burner. DH an I then decided that we had to stop putting our life on hold and just start to enjoy our time together as a couple and enjoy all the things our childlessness allowed us i.e. going for weekends away, I booked another long holiday in California etc etc. Low and behold by the time came round to go to california I was 20 weeks pregnant! so you just never know.

Good luck with all your next steps- sounds like you have exactly the right attitude.

Keep on the thread and don't ever feel sorry for going on about yourself

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I'll second what Sam said Kat - don't feel bad about off loading

I am very sorry that it hasn't worked for you this time. My DH is in the same position as yours as he has told absolutely everyone at work, and we have come to the same conclusion that we will keep it quiet next time so I can understand your reasoning. I have even had to decide to not tell one of my relatives as she has said that maybe I should just give up, so in order that I don't have to deal with it when we cycle we'll say nothing to her until we have good news - truth is no-one would interfere if we were trying naturally so I don't see why people think they can when we are having IVF  
And yes, if you have frosties I would absolutely say to look at being able to use them.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iccle, Sarah & Natasha ~ thank you for your kind words...I'm   again, [email protected]@dy hormones! 

Hope everyone is ok. Am finally resting today, my 7th day of leave and I have nothing planned thank goodness   Amazing how putting the washing on makes you so tired when you can't bend properly!

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Kerry, I know what you mean about bending I've just cleaned the bathroom- DH was asking me what all the grunting was about 'have you gone into labour?' 'No, I'm just trying to bend down'   Everything takes twice as long.

Parentcraft was great we did the ward tour and I realised the next time I go there it'll be to have my baby   What an amazing thought when 2 years ago I thought it was never ever going to happen for us! I nearly started   but had to contain myself so everyone didn't think I was a total weirdo  

You rest up Kerry and enjoy your last couple of weeks of freedom  I'm so excited for you  

Iccle One DH really enjoyed himself last night, they are so funny aren't they- he couldn't see that he was being pathetic   , it was just me being a nag


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Doesn't the ward tour bring it all home! Thinking this is where its gonna happen! I keep picturing the labour room we were shown and imagining us in there! Its so weird! The nurses and MW's are so lovely though aren't they.

I know what you mean with the grunting, its the only way to do things now! With an 'Eeee' or 'Oooohhh' thrown in too!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

The nurses and MWs are fab it's so much more comforting knowing that you are going to have that support. The 'birthing pool' wasn't what I was expecting at all, it's just a big bath!

Did you hear that they had to shut the ward down last thursday because they were so busy- they had to send people to Leyton or Stepping Hill. Apparently it is only the 2nd time in 5 years that it has happened. All labours suites and the private rooms were in use for delivering babies!!! It was very quiet last night though...


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I'm gad you are finally getting some rest Kerry   , and that DH didn't pout round the ward Sam!He'll be getting excited too now won't he?!

I have my cat at the vets today and I'm worried about the poor girl, we decided to get her speyed (or spaded as my silly DH said   ), I tried to get her mated twice last year and it just didn't happen (sounds a little too familiar   she hasn't been around other cats and has no idea that she belongs to that species. Proved by the fact that she tries to seduce dh when she is receptive. Anyway she started to call again a couple of days ago and I just felt so sorry for her as it's distressing because she doesn't know whats going on so I had to book her in.
They said they'd call around two or three o'clock so of course by 5 past 2 I was starting to worry and now I am having to restrain myself from calling to scream "what have you done to my cat??!!" at them  

I also went to the hospital this morning, As I thought, I have lost everything so don't need intervention. I was still gutted when they didn't find a 'surprise heartbeat'   silly I know but I still hoped.

Right going to go and check my phone again even though it hasn't rung


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Poor cat, have you picked her up yet? I hope she's OK.

I would have been exactly the same hoping for a last minute miracle but at least you don't have to have any surgical intervention, and you can move on to emotionally recovering and then on to a totally successful treatment cycle next time  

Have you got a review appointment scheduled? ( Sorry hope I'm not pressuring you, you shouldn't do anything before you're ready)


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

You're not pressuring me at all   and yes I have a review appointment booked - I did it after I had finished bleeding last week, I go on the 14th April I think I know it's at 4.30 though  . Only a couple of weeks so I did ok really.

And the cat  -   bloody receptionist said "Oh you must have misunderstood, we ask the owners to call us".

I didn't misunderstand, I had a whole conversation with the vet about it - she said they might be able to call me about 1 but she didn't know how busy they were so I should definitely hear around 2 or 3pm  
Anyhoo got the cat who was so not impressed, I could tell she was happy to see me though as she was only growling a little bit   , was ok to come home. She then commenced to try and burst her stiches in every conceivable way, she tried to jump up on the tv but couldn't make it and fell off and landed on the side that they had operated on before I could get to her (I got up as she got ready to jump up 2 steps away from where I was sat!!) she has also managed to get her lampshade off whilst she was hiding behind the curtains (and won't let me near her to get it back on!) and now she has managed to sneak into the kitchen (a feat since she has yowled everytime she has moved since she got home) and has secreted herself behind the washer   god knows how I am going to get her out of there - she won't come near me and hisses everytime she hears my voice.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Naughty cat, she sounds really sweet  

That is really quick to get a review appointment, good for you. I think Kerry must be due around then.

We've got the estate agents round in a bit to get this place valued and on the market, we fancy doing a bit of property development will I'm off maternity leave so want to pull a bit of cash out, we've got a couple of shops and a buy to let in Sanbach but they've all got tenants in so it means we have to sell our place. It's a flat anyway so not wholly ideal for a baby even though though it is pretty spacious.

Have a nice day everyone


----------



## CATICE (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello everyone.  Hope you are all well.  I am doing ok now.  I had a chat with the nurse at Care yesterday and have made an appointment for April 24th.  She asked if I wanted to come in on Monday.  Thought it was a bit too soon.  DH is worried about the cost of the treatment.  I think we are going to have to have a chat about it if I want to try again.  He alway's has money to buy cars but when it comes to this he moans about the money.  Not that he does not want a child.  I have never seen him as happy as he was the last two weeks when he really thought it would work.  He said he is not bothered either way but I think he is just saying that to protect my feelings.  I have lots of things to put on e-bay if everyting else fails.  There is always my family as well who have been very helpful.  I am my partents only chance of a grandchild as my brother is not married and probably won't ever be. 

Iccle - what are your options?  You have been doing the egg sharing.  I thought of doing that but I was worried that I would get something wrong and that would affect the recipient.  Good thing really cause there was a missunderstanding between myself and the nurse and I never started injecting myself in time.  We should have started our first cycle in January but had to change it to February.  As you have been egg sharing does this mean you have not been able to have eggs to freeze?  I don't know what the chances are with frozen embrio's do you know anyone who has had a successful cycle with a frostie?

I think I will be going out this afternoon.  Just been hanging on for the guy to fix the washing machine.  Typical really.  You go away for a week, come home with a mountain of washing and your washing machine is broken.  If it had been left any longer I would have had to go out to buy more clothes.  Actually that is what I am going to do now.  I will be god mother to my only nice at the end of April and have nothing to wear.  Need to get going and find something. 

Hope you all have a good weekend speak to you soon.

Kat


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

HI Kat

You are right to wait until 24th, it'll give you time to weigh up all your options before deciding what to do next- you need time to heal after a BFN.

I think I remember reading on this site that they way someone justified spending the money on IVF was comparing it to how much money they would spend in a year if they had a child- so as long as you don't get yourself stupidly in debt I'm sure you can always find the money and like you say parents & in-laws are usually happy to help 'cos they get a grandchild out of it!!

there are loads of people of FF who have got BFPs with FET, try posting a thread in peer support I'm sure you'll get loads of useful responses

Good to hear you sounding so well anyway take care

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls thanks for your best wishes 

Sam, how did your appt go - and I take it your dh went in the end 

Kat, so sorry to hear your news  you will have good and bad days, just take some time for yourself.  Do you have a review appointment?  just make a note of any questions you want to ask as you think of them i found that helpful.   We're due to have FET next but never got as far as starting the ball rolling as we were due to have immune/implantation tests first which are now on hold due to me needing the op.  Em should be able to give you more accurate costings, I think she mentioned around the £1,000 mark when I asked her

Iccle, how are you doing hun  My op is booked for 29th april. told consultant i needed a couple of weeks to get my head around for it, and to get straight at work just in case i end up with an 'otomy as last time was off about 7 weeks

Em, great news  I look forward to seeing your    good luck 

Kerry, right you Mrs, we'll have none of that talk from you.  hope you have your feet up as we speak, not long now!! I can't wait 

Natasha, I've p/m you, just wanted to wish you much good luck for this cycle, this has to be the one 

Sarah, brigheyes, princess, motherH and everyone else  hope you are all ok xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good to hear from you Flower, managed to drag DH there in the end. He was really glad he came, he now knows what to expect for the labour and knows his way aroung the delivery rooms 

Good luck with the op, here's hoping is they can get away with and 'ospcopy' and you can move on with things and get you that BFP before the year is out


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi,

Yes am due 13th April, but I think he'll be early or late! Lets hope 14th is a good day for both of us Iccle  

Sam I didnt know that about the ward being closed. Barbara, one of my MW's, was telling us that hadn't happened for a long time. Wow last June must have been a busy   month    We didnt get to se the birth pool someone was in it, but she did explain its  abig bath. One of the bigger labour rooms is being revamped in the next few months and having a pool put in. Will be nice. 

Kat hope your ok sweetie. 

 to everyone else.

Am very tired now all the time. Been for a walk around the village today then cleaned the house and made up the cot and moses basket. Am all set now!

Isn't this weather horrid  

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

samper said:


> I think I remember reading on this site that they way someone justified spending the money on IVF was comparing it to how much money they would spend in a year if they had a child


That was me !! We've been ttc for nearly 5 years now and started IVF tx after nearly 3 yrs ttc....and the way we justify spending the money on treatment is that if we'd got pg quickly and had no problems, the cost we would've spend on one baby, (possibly 2 children in 5 yrs !) balances against what we've spent on IVF privately...in fact it may even be less than if we had a couple of babies ! So far we've spent approx £10k give or take and thankfully from savings, what we call our "baby fund"....we're having NHS funded at moment but when having private we both try to put away around £250 or so each a month and it doesn't take long till we have enough money for tx (I appreciate we have good jobs so not always feasible but this is how we've managed to do it without getting in to debt).

Good luck & take care 
Natasha xx


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi ladies

hope your all well not read  through all pages iv missed yet just wanted some advice please

im feeling like death warmed up at the mo just thinking seems very early to be feeling this sick? god mass headaches almost threw up at the sight of an egg  and got really bad pains in my overies and across tum low down did any of you ladies have this so early ? 

would really appreciate any advice ?

take care
wendy


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya all

hope everyone is ok and not too wet, it's been terrible this afternoon, i've been at a wedding this afternoon, one of the girls from work got married at the church of the latter day saints temple at chorley. very different but nice. back home now and got my jim jams on and settled to watch telly if there is owt on.

started on all my tablets ready for FET, 13 yes 13 of them plus the buserelin injection, i'm rattling with them all  

back tomorrow
love Em X

Cat ~ I'll give you the lowdown on FET tomorrow, just need to go an curl up at the moment


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

I thought it was you Natasha but wasn't sure   , I think it's a really logical way of looking at it.

Hi Wendy, I had crippling AF type pains up until about my 8 week scan- it was mainly at night and some nights I was woken up by the pain- one night I was convinced it was a m/c. Your uterus is expanding and that's what the pain is, my sickness started at about 5 weeks and lasted until 20 weeks and I would sleep for hours and hours every day- but every pregnancy is differerent and everyone's symptoms are different. 

Everything sounds totally normal so try not to worry- I know this is impossible but please try and relax. Take care of yourself and your little embie(s).

Em 13 tablets!!! Have you got to take that many everyday?? Wooweee


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Jeez - 13 tablets, that is a lot I complain about my vits and that's only 2 a day!  

Wendy, it is totally normal to be sick this early, I got "10:30pm sickness" for a few days which changed to "sudden onset sickness" I also nearly threw up having some cheese, tomato and basil tortelloni cos it tasted like cow poo (so I thought) - I'm fine with it again now. Hormones do very strange things to you   I had a few pains too, not really cramps, kinda like twinges.

Kat - sharing doesn't affect whether you can feeze or not, mine just haven't been of a decent enough quality (grade 2 and 3's) I got 14 eggs 1st cycle, 16 second, and 14 third so I always get a bumper crop - never asked if my recips got to freeze any.
I can understand you being worried, it is a big strain knowing you have to perform for someone else too and it's always a relief to get the 8 minimum out of the way on EC day (something I have always cheered apparently!   ). It might be something to look in to if you decide to go for siblings (of course the FET will work     ) You will be more experienced by then and at £500 for drugs plus HFEA fee it certainly helps if things are tight.

More on the cat saga - 
I slep on the couch last night to make sure she was ok, by the time I fell asleep at 2:30am we still couldn't get her out from behind the washer. I woke at 6am and tried to coax her out and even for her favourite treats she wouldn't, I was then up every hour trying until 11am. DH got up then and as soon as she heard him she started meowing in a really plaintive voice, he made her some brekkie (my boiled chiken stood untouched!) of her usual meat and after 5 mins of meowing she came out and ate it and let him stroke her. She wouldn't let me near her!!!! B*tch  . 
But it was me that took her to the vet   , she has spent all day on a dining chair asleep, but is now curled up at the side of me on the couch   about time! She has made me feel really bad the cow.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Your cat saga has had me chuckling Iccle One, sounds like she is definitely one for the men  At least she seems to have forgiven you now


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks samper & iccle one 

read threw all the posts since i was last on its taken ages!! glad to see your all mostly well 

thanks foe all the advice feeling much better today thank god


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Em - 13 tablets!!  crikey charlie!! its good with FET though isnt it that you know when to expect ET so you can prepare yourself for it 

iccle - you had me  at the cat story hee hee!!

wendy - i cant help i'm afraid but hope the other girls have put your mind at ease

kerry - hope your having a lovely weekend chick 

Natasha - that is actually a really good way of looking at things hun  

xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way....................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135031.new#new


----------

